# Что слушаем?



## Mila

Песни Би-2 и Тамара Гвердцители - *Безвоздушная Тревога*






вновь у судьбы меняются планы
с неба вернулся брошенный камень
было одним, стало другим.

в долгой цепи замыкаются звенья
каждый звонок, как состав преступленья
держит меня иерусалим.

_ровно дыши капитан моей распущенной души
в этом городе так странно звучит
безвоздушная тревога
жить не спеши, не сдавайся, не меняй на гроши
разгорится и погаснет в ночи
безвоздушная тревога_

в этой картине сгущаются краски
искренне любят, но терпят фиаско
что-то опять случилось в раю.

стойку обнял оловянный солдатик
он окружен, а точней оквадрачен
время платить и закончить войну.

_ровно дыши капитан моей распущенной души
в этом городе так странно звучит
безвоздушная тревога
жить не спеши, не сдавайся, не меняй на гроши
разгорится и погаснет в ночи
безвоздушная тревога_​

*А что слушаете вы?*


----------



## Techno

*Илья Чёрт - За жизнь*
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9XKSAAFeFk&feature=player_detailpage[/MEDIA]


----------



## Severnyj

*Адаптация - Железнодорожная* (тем более в клипе 1 кадр с моим профилем  )

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoSJvhfgf9A[/MEDIA]


----------



## Warrior Kratos

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrTyD7rjBpw&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]


----------



## aidoqa

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiCTdLdLFJM&ob=av2n[/MEDIA]


----------



## Drongo

Severnyj написал(а):


> тем более в клипе 1 кадр с моим профилем


на какой минуте и секунде? Я пытался запомнить профили лиц, но там их очень много.


*Mila*, Интересную вы тему подняли. Мне одной песней трудно ограничиться, по разному бывает, всё зависит от душевного состояния.


Когда на душе светло и романтично, мне хочется слушать песню, слушаю Желтоглазую ночь. А бывает, когда хочется взбодриться или правильнее сказать, когда сил с избытком, тогда люблю Сархан Сархана - играю чёрными. Ну и в состоянии душевной умиротворённости, состоянии душевного равновесия и лёгкой-лёгкой ностальгии, не объяснимой и не уловимой мыслями, слушаю Муромова и его тёплые ливни... 



Спойлер: Бируте Петриките-Желтоглазая ночь



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36j2kef2yXY





Спойлер: Сархан Сархан-Играю чёрными



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkDdVTImDgo





Спойлер: Михаил Муромов-Тёплые ливни



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K9dXPrsh1k


----------



## Severnyj

На 2.13 - 2.14 смазанный профиль


----------



## Drongo

Severnyj написал(а):


> На 2.13 - 2.14


В указанном диапазоне три профиля:
1. Гитарист
2. Мужчина с рюкзаком
3. Мужчина с бородой и держит кепку в руке.


----------



## Сашка

*Severnyj*, раз такая тема, выкладывай фото)))


----------



## akok

Угадал?


----------



## Severnyj

Ага)))


----------



## Severnyj

*Группа "Телевизор". Отечество иллюзий*

Эх действительно тему подняли. Сейчас заспамлю 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o2nBQKp-Yg


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE


----------



## Severnyj

*Bob Dylan - Masters of War*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RkBCLTt-_4

Come you masters of war
You that build all the guns
You that build the death planes
You that build all the bombs
You that hide behind walls
You that hide behind desks
I just want you to know
I can see through your masks.

You that never done nothin'
But build to destroy
You play with my world
Like it's your little toy
You put a gun in my hand
And you hide from my eyes
And you turn and run farther
When the fast bullets fly.

Like Judas of old
You lie and deceive
A world war can be won
You want me to believe
But I see through your eyes
And I see through your brain
Like I see through the water
That runs down my drain.

You fasten all the triggers
For the others to fire
Then you set back and watch
When the death count gets higher
You hide in your mansion'
As young people's blood
Flows out of their bodies
And is buried in the mud.

You've thrown the worst fear
That can ever be hurled
Fear to bring children
Into the world
For threatening my baby
Unborn and unnamed
You ain't worth the blood
That runs in your veins.

How much do I know
To talk out of turn
You might say that I'm young
You might say I'm unlearned
But there's one thing I know
Though I'm younger than you
That even Jesus would never
Forgive what you do.

Let me ask you one question
Is your money that good
Will it buy you forgiveness
Do you think that it could
I think you will find
When your death takes its toll
All the money you made
Will never buy back your soul.

And I hope that you die
And your death'll come soon
I will follow your casket
In the pale afternoon
And I'll watch while you're lowered
Down to your deathbed
And I'll stand over your grave
'Til I'm sure that you're dead.


----------



## Warrior Kratos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SLLVi4UsEE


----------



## Sfera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orRRFgao8YA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPVzjIkmO8w

все от настроения зависит (сегодня такое).. и з старенького


----------



## Mila

Sfera написал(а):


> все от настроения зависит (сегодня такое)



Это точно. У меня сегодня такое

видео

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 8 секунд_
видео


----------



## Techno

Сплин так сплин
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIt5twRnT_0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## aidoqa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r74uRo3LU0&ob=av2e

_Добавлено через 56 минут 39 секунд_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf58RAPR8Ws&ob=av2n


----------



## Soras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfWQd178Ncw&feature=related

Мне нравится когда в живую поют. В особенности *Beyonce*.


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxL0QLvauBU


----------



## Sfera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS1LWlY2M-w

настроение такое... вот)

_*По панельным домам обрываются листья,
Обнажилась земля до рябиновой кисти.
Запрокинув башку чистотой упиваюсь,
Всё гляжу и гляжу, всё как-будто бы каюсь...

Облака — счастливые вы, наверняка, облака...
Мне бы вас коснуться слегка, облака...
Унесите меня, облака...
Пока, облака, мне на землю пора.

И другого пути я пока что не знаю,
Я куда-то иду, а мечты уплывают.
А по небу летит журавлиная стая,
Забери ты меня, забери, умоляю,
В облака, в облака...

Облака — счастливые вы, наверняка, облака...
Мне бы вас коснуться слегка, облака...
Унесите меня, облака...
Пока, облака, мне на землю пора.

Эту осень опять нам оставила стая,
С веток листья летят, до зимы долетая,
А по небу летит журавлиная стая,
Забери ты меня, забери ты меня, умоляю,
В облака, в облака...

Облака — счастливые вы, наверняка, облака...
Мне бы вас коснуться слегка, облака...
Унесите меня, облака...
Пока, облака, мне на землю пора... *_


----------



## Soras

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyly3JtXoy4


----------



## Amator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d020hcWA_Wg&ob=av2n
Coldplay - Clocks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNYvsgLSfe8
Мне нравится именно акустическая версия
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzC2Xu1GM64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2iLOvP0rM&ob=av2e
Ну и напоследок более современного
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nSQAH3Wt5o
понравился именно этот ремикс


----------



## Severnyj

*Разные люди - live in OLIV.E*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtw_2YmNX2M

http://www.raznyeludi.com/


----------



## Severnyj

*Теуникова - За МКАДом*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9k2sLtg0T8


*Западный фронт - Если болит*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBYO-Cdk4oE


*Подпольный фронт - Песня 31*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wchi7i6Ru8


*Центр - Госбульдозер*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyGCSNUN--s


*Башаков - Танец*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6QxqQQXSPE


*Электрические партизаны - Ингерманландия*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YEqRDfg7ME


----------



## icotonev

Zucchero - Chocabeck (Deluxe Edition)[2011] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP9UMnh8a8k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5M3hbsrMhQ


----------



## Severnyj

*Paul McCartney - Somedays*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnC9UmFrdkw


*Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvPpAPIIZyo


*Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk


*Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19acKoKWdig


----------



## iskander-k

The Beatles - Yellow Submarine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_cwWP5Qf1k
Гога - Боби-Боба 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZRG8_D9HFM

потому что солдат 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsLT0tYIPg4

The Beatles - Yesterday 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRNn5nR2Yco&feature=related

Вивальди - Времена Года 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFFrkZOYojk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vziKK4XeC1Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec6mhFqaqgU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIWO9o-YWxo

рок

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0Rz-uP4Mk

************

Другое
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_octPd0qxxU&feature=related


----------



## Drongo

Вивальди - времена года, слушаю сам, замечательная музыка. На Элвиса Пресли посмотрел с удовольствием, хотя рок-н-ролл не особо увлекает.

А я сегодня зацепился на песне Вельвет - Прости.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVniuJWXHsY


----------



## Severnyj

*Tequilajazzz - Звери*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MboVX93rsM


----------



## Sfera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IhQRKbPQsg

Вот и сегодня Ёжик сказал Медвежонку:
- Как всё–таки хорошо, что мы друг у друга есть!
Медвежонок кивнул.
- Ты только представь себе: меня нет, ты сидишь один и поговорить не с кем.
- А ты где?
- А меня нет.
- Так не бывает, - сказал Медвежонок.
- Я тоже так думаю, - сказал Ёжик. - Но вдруг вот - меня совсем нет. Ты один. Ну что ты будешь делать?..
- Переверну все вверх дном, и ты отыщешься!
- Нет меня, нигде нет!!!
- Тогда, тогда… Тогда я выбегу в поле, - сказал Медвежонок. - И закричу: «Ё-ё-ё-жи-и-и–к!», и ты услышишь и закричишь: «Медвежоно-о-о–ок!..». Вот.
- Нет, - сказал Ёжик. - Меня ни капельки нет. Понимаешь?
- Что ты ко мне пристал? - рассердился Медвежонок. - Если тебя нет, то и меня нет. Понял?…


----------



## Techno

А как вам такой формат?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWNHItyqpzM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Severnyj

Неплохо, но когда большинство друзей слушают - немного надоедает)))


----------



## iskander-k

Ретро..  

Сначала диктор выступает а сама песня на 0.30 мин начинается.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL1Ygd3I1rI



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgehxNS3v5Q&feature=related


----------



## Warrior Kratos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-ZGzFcqQ7Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&ob=av2e

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M


----------



## Warrior Kratos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnGdoEa1tPg&ob=av2e


----------



## Mila

А я зацепилась за Сказки

видео


----------



## Severnyj

*АЛОЭ - Слёзы моей старушки*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdhuIhv82Hg


*АЛОЭ - Трубадур*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Wa0N3RjM4


http://aloeband.narod.ru/


----------



## Drongo

Вспомнил о ней сегодня и слушаю... слушаю...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Luw5w3mw0&ob=av2e



Спойлер



Зачем топтать мою любовь?

_Странно, когда ты сходишь с ума,
У меня появляется чувство вины,
Я тебя понимаю, ведь мне иногда
Тоже снятся страшные сны.

Снится, что мне не дожить до весны,
Снится, что вовсе весна умерла.
Страх во мне оставляет следы,
Я думал, что страх - это просто слова.

Зачем топтать мою любовь?
Её и так почти не стало.
Я разбиваю руки в кровь,
Я не сошел с ума, так надо!

Нам наверное лучше вернуться домой,
И лучше не видеться несколько дней.
Уходил с одной, возвращаюсь с другой,
Мне нужно расстаться с тобою скорей.

Мне нужно избавиться, чтобы стать ближе,
Чтоб не взрывалась моя голова.
Мне нужно понять, что я ненавижу,
Я думал что ненависть - просто слова.

Зачем топтать мою любовь?
Её и так почти не стало.
Я разбиваю руки в кровь,
Я не сошел с ума, так надо!_


----------



## Severnyj

*Сашка, с днем рождения!!!*








Непомнящий Александр (16 февраля 1968 - 20 апреля 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EDOkVqShT4


----------



## Severnyj

Ну и еще поскорбим. Сегодня 24 года со дня гибели Александра Башлачева.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUa-gZqjNSg


----------



## Severnyj

*Гражданская оборона: "Вечная весна"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdDpa66WVpk&list=UUTriFfY7V98J8gzz6WIuwnA&index=34&feature=plcp


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK892PDzvpk

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 59 секунд_


----------



## Severnyj

*Скрябін - Кинули*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIrCpOhPhOQ


----------



## Mila

*Денис Майданов - Вечная любовь*

видео


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4D4g8DI4kg&feature=related


----------



## akok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qtg8bPgEww&feature=relmfu


----------



## icotonev

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3108xhHXZY


----------



## hoper

а я с момента выхода сингла Burn It Down начал слушать Linkin Park. 
Клип, правда, еще не вышел.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtNIDCDZHIQ&feature=related
я еще сделал инструменталку на эту песню, получилось не очень хорошо, правда, но я старался.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjecJFYecgo


----------



## Severnyj

РАЗНЫЕ ЛЮДИ - СТРАНА

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0pkZasTAvI


----------



## Sfera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFQMQe24TEM[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляем с юбилеем великого Paul McCartney


----------



## Sandor

Это просто чудо!


----------



## Sfera

*Sandor*, Даа! Стинг и Стиви Уандер бесподобны


----------



## Sandor

*Sfera*, Стинга люблю и уважаю давно. И это его юбилейный концерт и его песня. Но конкретно в этом клипе, безусловно, Стиви Уандер - выше всяких похвал! Он - гений!


----------



## Sandor

Вспомним Фредди, сегодня его день рождения:




Фредди Меркьюри превратился в одного из персонажей игры "Angry Birds". Дебют мультяшки состоялся в честь дня рождения музыканта.

Столь необычная идея почтить память великого артиста пришла в голове его коллегам по группе Queen Брайану Мэю и Роджеру Тейлору. Все средства вырученные с превращения Фаруха Булсары в героя популярной игры будут направлены в благотворительный фонд "Mercury Phoenix Trust", занимающийся помощью людям, больным СПИДом. К слову, с момента основания данной организации в 1992 году, на ее счет поступило в общей сложности 15 миллионов долларов.

Видеоклип с участие "птички" Фредди опубликован на официальном канале "YouTube" главного создателя игры. Как известно, "Angry Birds" на данный момент является самым популярным приложением на рынке.

Помимо небольшого клипа, будет выпущена серия футболок с мультяшным музыкантом, прибыль от продажи которых также пойдет в фонд.


----------



## Sandor

Фотография Маши с крабом, особенно подпись к ней, вызвала стойкую ассоциацию с этой песней:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngqvipZRRIM


----------



## Кирилл

Severnyj написал(а):


> РАЗНЫЕ ЛЮДИ - СТРАНА


это здоровско!


----------



## Severnyj

*Электрические Партизаны - Нам Нужна Анархия!*

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX3OqDu02QA[/MEDIA]


----------



## Mila

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFLX0zWzsPY&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]


----------



## Кирилл

*Mila*, текст песни написала бухгалтерша из пригорода у нас-Дивногорск.
а песня фигня.
я ее еще в стихотворении слушал...

_Добавлено через 58 минут 39 секунд_
клип посмотрел---это вапшэ мой моск убило!
как эту фигню снять можно было догодаться?!
бррррррррррррррр....тьфу.


----------



## Sergei

я буду нетрадиционным-[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfV7EL2RooE[/MEDIA]


----------



## Mila

Sergei написал(а):


> я буду нетрадиционным



Более современный вариант.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXmEeulcz24&feature=related[/MEDIA]

Сереж, рады твоему появлению.


----------



## Кирилл

Кейдж молодец....много красивого поет.


----------



## Techno

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=xWeIaYbGMbA[/MEDIA]


----------



## glax24

*Techno*, спасибо
[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/VwV0e4DBhiQ[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/-zBH8PqMXO0[/MEDIA]


----------



## akok

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=ru&v=_mEVZiGiBCA[/MEDIA]


----------



## Severnyj

Тогда уж вот это:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYjwamqI4sE[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sandor

А помнит ли кто здесь Маппет Шоу?)
[MEDIA]


----------



## Sandor

Есть такая некоммерческая организация Playing For Change. Ребята ездят по всему миру, записывают уличных музыкантов, потом сводят эти записи и вот что получается:
[MEDIA]



По-моему замечательная работа!
У меня даже какие-то ассоциации с нашим форумом. Мы все разные, из разных мест и стран, делаем одно дело с отличным результатом.
Извините за пафос, но ведь это так.


----------



## vasilina

а я с моими феминистическими настроениями слушаю вот такую музыку. Накатило =)
[MEDIA]http://vimeo.com/51920265[/MEDIA]


----------



## Drongo

Друг прислал для меня - Тайм-аут - Саша, я хочу стать космонавтом :biggrin:


----------



## Drongo

Меня на лирику потянуло... Стелла Джанни - Бабье Лето.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLTD2kMJwqQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Severnyj

Еще одно смешное сердце встало уже навсегда...

Черный Лукич (Вадим Кузьмин) - *19 марта 1964, Новосибирск — 19 ноября 2012, Воронеж*

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJdE3SVybVQ&playnext=1&list=PL5854D60078C7EC27&feature=results_video[/MEDIA]


----------



## shestale

Severnyj написал(а):


> Еще одно смешное сердце встало уже навсегда...


Я.Дягилева, Е.Летов, теперь В. Кузьмин...светлая им память!

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-bAULNrcOt8[/MEDIA]


----------



## Severnyj

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BZ73mJB4GGM[/MEDIA]


----------



## akok

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5Kvv_nG-3Q[/MEDIA]


----------



## M.B

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvpfvzgxGmI[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sfera

[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/Z-BefyrgbAk[/MEDIA]


----------



## Drongo

*Sfera*, Не особо слушаю Носкова, не думал что дослушаю до конца, но эта песня понравилась, сильное исполнение, цепляет... Забираю в коллекцию.



Спойлер: Лицо в ладонях



_Безмолвно я в твои глаза гляжу,
Верней, не только в них, не только,
Когда я бережно держу
Твоё лицо в своих ладонях.

И тишина сменяет будний шум,
Пусть ненадолго, ненадолго,
Когда я бережно держу
Твоё лицо в своих ладонях.

Как будто в призрачной вечерней мгле
Свеча мерцает робким светом,
И выпал жребий только мне
Спасти огонь свечи от ветра.

Мгновеньем этим слишком дорожу
И не желаю лучшей доли,
Когда я бережно держу
Твоё лицо в своих ладонях. _


[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQaSJqutTc8[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sandor

Drongo написал(а):


> Когда я бережно держу
> Твоё лицо в своих ладонях.


Извините, но не удержался 

Александр Иванов

*Каков вопрос...*

И все же я спросил урода,
Который сам себе не мил:
"Ты был ли счастлив,
Квазимодо?
Хотя б однажды
Счастлив был?"

_Диомид Костюрин_​
Хотя и вежливо, но твердо
Я собеседника спросил:
"Ты был ли счастлив, держиморда?
Хотя б однажды счастлив был?"

Ответил держиморда гордо:
"Я так тебе, сынок, скажу:
Я счастлив, только если морду
Хоть чью-нибудь в руке держу!"

Оно б и дальше продолжалось,
Свидание на коротке...
Но вдруг расплющилось и смялось
Мое лицо в его руке...


----------



## Severnyj

*Новогодний концерт ДДТ на Дожде LIVE! (2013)*

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8WF6xkKiGM[/MEDIA]


----------



## M.B

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tordqf-O6do[/MEDIA]


----------



## FreddikMerfi

Стоит программа XRadio_Extreme_2 и всегда включена любимая радиостанция Энерджи.


----------



## machito

:training1:[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C3j1zHA3Uk[/MEDIA]:yess:


----------



## cybercop

http://www.radiozvezda.ru/radio.php


----------



## Кирилл

Песня не особо впечатлила,но клип настолько мощный и неоднозначный что я прямо в ауте!!
Одно только немного разочаровало-дань чувствам типа любовь все равно отдана,но это скорее психологический трюк для массы,эдакое лекарство.
Но если эту ложку дегдтя не считать то клип отличный.
Ы! На приглушеном звуке не то,должны быть слышны тона.


----------



## shestale

Обожаю слушать радио-постановки.
Старое радио и Детское радио, программа передач на пол года вперед, можно не ждать потокового радио, а выбирать самостоятельно и слушать в удобное время, очень богатая коллекция, как для детей так и для взрослых(более 17000 произведений).


----------



## Кирилл

Ы...молодец!


----------



## Drongo

*Koza Nozdri*, Позитивная. )))


А я вот впервые услышал _Фантазёра_ в исполнении Евдокимова. Безумно понравилась.








Спойлер: Текст



_Всё я выдумал сам,
Потому что был слеп непроглядный туман,
Непроглядный туман, и невыпавший снег
Песню нежных сердец
Под аккорды дождя, и счастливый конец,
И счастливый конец, и, конечно, тебя...

Я к тебе приходил и в морозы и в зной,
Я тебе говорил,
Я тебе говорил о любви неземной
Что ты очень нежна, и на всё я готов
Но тебе не нужна...
Но тебе не нужна неземная любовь.

Фантазёр, ты меня называла
Фантазёр, а мы с тобою не пара
Ты умна, ты прекрасна, как фея

Ну, а я, я люблю всё сильнее...

Всё умчалось как дым без тревог и потерь,
Ты сегодня с другим...
Ты сегодня с другим, у тебя есть теперь
И земные мечты, и земная любовь,
Что же с нежностью ты...
Что же с нежностью ты смотришь в прошлое вновь.

Фантазёр, ты меня называла
Фантазёр, а мы с тобою не пара
Ты умна, ты прекрасна, как фея
Ну, а я, я люблю всё сильнее...
Ну, а я, я люблю всё сильнее... _


----------



## Кирилл

*Drongo*, это он-Евдокимов?!
Сто раз слышал,не знал кто поет!
Спасибо!
А про подштанники...жизненно,вы то там на Украине наверно не знаете что это)))
А мы тут выбираем:или понты или ...ну сами понимаете))))


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Drongo, это он-Евдокимов?!
> Сто раз слышал,не знал кто поет!


Так по радио-мелодии услышал сам недавно, вот кстати по ссылке что эдди дал. А потом по словам нашёл песню.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А про подштанники...жизненно,вы то там на Украине наверно не знаете что это)))


Та ну, знаем мы что такое подштанники, мой друг в холода спит в них. ))) Я не могу, мне кажется что в подштанниках спят старые дедки, которым под 50 и выше, но блин пару раз было дело, когда на районе рухнуло электричество, перекрыли отопление и в квартирах было по +12 градусов, тогда в спортивных и носках спал. )))


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> было по +12 градусов,


Я в такую погоду в шортах еще гоняю)))
А вот когда за -35,а то и под -50...тогда на улицу в одних штанах,даже теплых вообще не вариант...интересно девушки подлифчники таскают?:))гы-гы...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Drongo*, Послушай 24 каприса Паганини в исполнении Когана и токкату Ре-минор Баха, вот это драйв,я, старый рокер (Metаllica,Deep Purple,AC/DC,Iron Maiden), услышал и обалдел, а Муслим Магомаев,может и не современно,но уровень мастерства даже не высший - запредельный. Что стоит его песня "О море.море...!"


----------



## Кирилл

*Cooc*, а видео где?


----------



## Sandor

Молодчина Кристофер Уокен танцует под Фатбой Слима


----------



## Drongo

Под впечатлением.


----------



## грум

Вот под настроение.


----------



## Кирилл

Энигма-тут нечего добавить.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCeRviR477E[/MEDIA]
Сегодня диск под руку попал в бардачке.


----------



## akok

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUt7uIHYsaI[/MEDIA]

_Добавлено через 17 секунд_
Таки да.

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKRMIDn2-o[/MEDIA]


----------



## dzu

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvfcnpJRf0Q&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CQJlQcj0w-qQHgpRA_Tf5k[/MEDIA]

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 39 секунд_
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xwtdhWltSIg[/MEDIA]


----------



## aga5510

да уж чаще радио ретро фм когда сижу за компом


----------



## machito

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bXs6a2CbClo[/MEDIA]

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 38 секунд_
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Lw8H1biSQ&list=HL1372269051&feature=mh_lolz[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

machito написал(а):


> [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bXs6a2CbClo[/MEDIA]
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 38 секунд_
> [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Lw8H1biSQ&list=HL1372269051&feature=mh_lolz[/MEDIA]



Основная тема пролога ( начала), украдена у Жана-Мишеля Жарра.А в целом банальная, однообразная вещичка, каких за последние лет 10-12 нашлёпали уже наверное тысяч 5-10. Кстати, если этот жанр нравится, послушайте его основателей: Спейс, Жан-Мишель Жарр, Марк Нопфлер. :whistle3:


----------



## Sandor

ИМХО, Марк Нопфлер тут не при чем. Исао Тамита, Крафтверк, Tangerine Dream - вот отцы-основатели


----------



## shestale

Марк Нопфлер это уже стиль панк-рок).


----------



## Sandor

Прикалываешься?))
Dire Straits - замечательная группа и к "электронике" никакого отношения не имеет.
allmusic определяет их стиль как pop/rock и я с этим согласен 
В свое время я их даже "переслушал". Но если по радио включают, с удовольствием освежаю в памяти.


----------



## machito

как вам эта смесь :sarcastic:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjwM5gQR8uQ[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySaHyoGXEvI[/MEDIA]


----------



## shestale

Sandor написал(а):


> Dire Straits - замечательная группа и к "электронике" никакого отношения не имеет.


ну так и я про это же))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sandor написал(а):


> ИМХО, Марк Нопфлер тут не при чем. Исао Тамита, Крафтверк, Tangerine Dream - вот отцы-основатели



Да, спасибо,С Марком я напутал, вертится на языке фамилия, вспомнить не могу, вспомню - напишу. А с остальными всё верно, дополнили правильно, согласен на все 100%.


----------



## machito

Спойлер: Грант Миллер - Stranger In My Mix Танца Жизни



[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPY7Ae1Y8Ts&list=PL4FB0F42163530AB4[/MEDIA]





Спойлер: BAD BOYS BLUE - MEGAMIX 2012 / 2013 [HD



][MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1rJK5w7auI[/MEDIA]





Спойлер: Bad Boys Blue 1985 ~ 2005 Video Collection



[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=YrdEnuHCi6Y&NR=1[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*machito*, Благодарю. интересный исполнитель,хотя к грандам жанра вряд ли его можно причислить. А ещё одного ветерана - основателя жанра я вспомнил - Майк Олдфилд.
ну а " Плохие голубые парни " хоть и не по теме электронной психоделики и т.п., но однозначно КЛАССИКА !


----------



## machito

*Cooc*, настольжи пробила :victory:


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*machito*, Есть немного. Хотя свою молодость я больше люблю вспоминать под Nazareth, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, AC/DC, KISS,Alice Cooper и т.п. :dance2:


----------



## machito

Cooc написал(а):


> Nazareth, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, AC/DC


*Cooc*, и эти вещи слушал, но потом понял что не моё.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*machito*, Каждому - своё. Хотя я всеяден. Хорошую музыку люблю в любом жанре. Например тащит Олег Янченко " Вариации на тему Баха ", Коган " 24 каприс Паганини ", Вивальди " Времена года ", Моцарт " Реквием ", Людмила Зыкина, Муслим Магомаев, Бони М. Дело даже не в содержании ( хотя и в нём то же ), а в высочайшем мастерстве во всём !!!


----------



## machito

Cooc написал(а):


> Хотя я всеяден.


дак вот и я про это же) зависит от настроения.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*machito*, Сам однажды удивился. когда у такого дерьма, как Продиджи и Рамштайн выцмыкнул по одной вещи, но обе гениальные.


----------



## Кирилл

Cooc написал(а):


> у такого дерьма, как Продиджи и Рамштайн


Огго!
Хоть от продиджи и дохнут мыши,да и я ныне не поклонник-но что рамштайны что продиджи талантливые ребяты.
Хоть и не адекватные.


----------



## Sandor

Cooc написал(а):


> ветерана - основателя жанра я вспомнил - Майк Олдфилд


Позволю себе опять не согласиться))
Это один из моих любимых музыкантов, но к электронике он имеет очень мало отношения. Его стили - New Age, Progressive Rock, Pop Rock.
Виртуозный гитарист с очень характерным, узнаваемым звукоизвлечением и манерой игры.
Его Tubular Bells (во всех вариантах) мне не надоедает уже много лет

[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/QvBAu0PJ7A8[/MEDIA]


----------



## shestale

Sandor написал(а):


> Виртуозный гитарист с очень характерным, узнаваемым звукоизвлечением и манерой игры.


Саш, так запусти на форуме игру, типа "угадай мелодию", может найдутся желающие с тобой сразиться?


----------



## Sandor

Про поиск по картинкам я не знал, но про поиск по мелодии - знаю. Сам не пользовался, но слышал, что есть. Так что надо что-то потяжелее придумывать


----------



## Кирилл

Подмена слов.
Или логика.


----------



## akok

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Рамштайн


Немцы нравятся. Есть же прекрасные работы:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn6f5F1rHNY[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9Xkd6lXrfE[/MEDIA]


----------



## machito

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDEKiVXUrlQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sandor

Раз уж вспомнили брейк, то вот его классика. Причем в исполнении джазового клавишника Херби Хэнкока:

[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/GHhD4PD75zY[/MEDIA]


----------



## machito

*Sandor*,


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sandor*, Вообще-то я написал о нём, как о предтече. Тогда же появились и другие таланты, от которых и родился обсуждаемый нами жанр: Джеймс Ласт, Диего Модена и др.


----------



## Sandor

*Cooc*, боюсь, вы что-то путаете. Вот ваши слова:


Cooc написал(а):


> тема пролога ( начала), украдена у Жана-Мишеля Жарра





Cooc написал(а):


> если этот жанр нравится, послушайте его основателей: Спейс, Жан-Мишель Жарр


Действительно, у ди-джея в ролике начало взято у Жарра (это сегодня даже уже не удивительно), поэтому я решил, что речь идет о стиле музыки - Electronic.
К уже упомянутым


Sandor написал(а):


> Isao Tamita, Kraftwerk, Tangerine Dream


я бы еще добавил Vangelis-а и Yello.
Джеймс Ласт - это же дирижер оркестра, который играл оркестровые вариации известных в 70-х годах поп-хитов. Т.н. легкая музыка. Модену не знаю, но, судя по результатам поиска - тоже что-то легкое, там, флейта, окарина и т.п.))


----------



## Sfera

.MECANO 
HIJO DE LA LUNA .


прекрасная мелодия, интересная легенда

Красивая испанская легенда, которая обясняет две фазы луны.
Цыганка просила луну о муже. 
Луна сказала ей, что если ей нужен муж, то ребенок не нужен и попросила отдать ей первенца 
Луна тоже хочет быть матерью. Но она не может любить, так думала женщина. 
Разве сможет она заботиться о земном мальчике? Цыганка согласилась.

Мальчик родился совершенно белым, и цыган возмутился, что это не его ребенок. Опозоренный, Он убил жену, а ребенка отнес на гору и оставил там.
И теперь, если ребенок весел, то луна - яркая и полная. 
А если ребенок плачет, то луна превращается в месяц-колыбельку и укачивает малыша.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vamqTlMYbxw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sandor*, Да, я бы добавил ещё Cerrone, Telex и Rockets.


----------



## Sandor

Ага)) Легкий, дисковый вариант.


----------



## Илена

[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/CUOlc_j4rMA[/MEDIA]

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 9 секунд_
[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/BLBV6ZwLKDU[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Илена*, Первый (е) исполнитель это интересно. дикая смесь панка. электрик и трэш-метал. ну а второе... хоть они и признанные классики, лично я всегда считал их дешёвым наркотическим поп-роком.


----------



## Sandor

Жалко нет возможности половину "спасибо" ставить)) Я бы как раз только за The Doors дал.

*Cooc*, корректнее выразиться будет - "мне не нравится".
Вспоминается шутка Раневской о Моне Лизе. Когда рядом с Фаиной Георгиевной какая-то дама заявила, что ее картина не впечатляет, великая актриса ей ответила:
"Знаете, она сама уже может выбирать на кого производить впечатление, а на кого - нет!"


----------



## Илена

Cooc написал(а):


> *Илена*, Первый (е) исполнитель это интересно. дикая смесь панка. электрик и трэш-метал. ну а второе... хоть они и признанные классики, лично я всегда считал их дешёвым наркотическим поп-роком.



Korn экспериментирует, довольно интересно для меня.

ну а Двери ... на вкус и цвет.  все они наркоманчики...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sandor*, На счёт Doors может вы и правы, а вот на счёт величия Раневской как актрисы - вопрос весьма спорный. Да, она была сильной личностью, душевным человеком с очень тонким и философским юмором, но оценить её как актрису *великую* не представляется возможным. За всю свою карьеру в театре и кино ни одной "сильной" роли, где можно было бы блеснуть глубиной мастерства, к сожалению ! Всё такое, на уровне " Муля, не нервируй...".


----------



## Sandor

Игорь, ну опять...(( Хоть добавляй IMHO что ли?
Если ты не видел ни одной роли, это ведь не значит, что их не было.
Сколько фильмов (пьес) из списка ты видел?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sandor*, Я знаю все её роли. я её страстный поклонник, и уже много лет !!!!


----------



## Sandor

И по-твоему "Мечта", "Дальше тишина" - легкие эпизодические роли?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sandor написал(а):


> И по-твоему "Мечта", "Дальше тишина" - легкие эпизодические роли?


Нет, это серьёзные, очень серьёзные роли, но с терминами " великие", " гениальные" как то не вяжется.


----------



## Sandor

Ок, назови тогда артистов и роли, к которым этот термин подойдет)).


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sandor*, Извини. спешу в садик за дочкой. На вскидку : Лановой - Юматов " Офицеры " !!!


----------



## Кирилл

Ставлю на Игоря.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

+ Банионис " Солярис ", Лучко " Циган ", Высоцкий и Смоктуновский " Гамлет " ( причём театральные постановки заметно сильнее фильмов ), Бурков + Шукшин + Мордюкова " Они сражались за Родину ", Р.Зелёная " Буратино " и т.д. и т.п.


----------



## Илена

*Cooc*, спешиал фо ю [MEDIA]http://youtu.be/rZSh9zKeI-s[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Илена*, Интересные эксперименты, найду все альбомы, буду делать сборник. Сосед услышал и сравнил с дешёвкой Рамштайн, я аж обалдел от такого безвкусия ( но промолчал ).


----------



## Sfera

Cooc написал(а):


> Циган "


цЫган, правило 3 класса



Cooc написал(а):


> Р.Зелёная " Буратино "


роль черепахи гениальна? 
это лишь список ваших любимых произведений.. и на этом все

хорошие фильмы, но не более

я даже не смогла бы сама назвать что-то что потрясло бы меня из этого

Караченцев, если только, в Юноне... помню, ревела)


У каждого актера есть своя роль. Самая сильная и удачная.


----------



## Sandor

Я попался на излюбленный прием Кирилла, верно?))
Ладно. В итоге, Раневская и The Doors составили компанию Джоконде. И теперь сами выбирают кому нравится, а кому - нет.


----------



## Илена

*Cooc*, просто у каждого свой вкус))) я Рамштайн как-то не оценила, потом попала на их концерт ...оценила)))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sfera*, У вас есть дети ? Все мои дети и племянники вспоминая детские фильмы или обсуждая. разное говорят, но лишь одно воспоминание у них общее - роль черепахи Зелёной. Вот это и есть ГЕНИЙ !!! На счёт Караченцова вы абсолютно правы ! И заметьте, мы не обсуждаем фильмы, только роли, а вы о чём ?! И почему " на этом всё", я мог бы и продолжить. Например, моё мнение, одни из самых гениально сыгранных ролей ( именно игра артиста, даже и не игра, больше !, слов не хватает выразить на сколько больше ) в истории советского и Российского кинематографа - М.Ульянов " Коммунист" и " Председатель ", Серго Закаридзе " Отец солдата ". Глубина просто потрясает. А, честно говоря, это моё мнение, в "Юноне..." больше потрясает сама тема и песенно-музыкальное сопровождение, чем игра артистов.


----------



## Sfera

*Cooc*, дети есть.
"Приключение Буратино" они, конечно, видели, но учитывая год выпуска фильма и сегодняшние тенденции в кино, приоритеты у них другие. 
Хотя фильм шедевральный Но мы же не обсуждаем фильмы..

В общем, спорить с вами я не стану, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sfera*, Это у ваших детей, сказывается влияние мамы-програмиста. Когда 2 года назад наши менеджеры повезли в Европу, Японию, Канаду. Америку 24 наших мультика, самых простых и наивных. типа " Дюймовочки", " Кота Леопольда", у их детей был массовый шок от восторга. А там уж точно другие приоритеты ( так казалось их родителям, но дети - они и в Африке - дети !!!! ).


----------



## Sfera

*Cooc*, ну вот вы опять ошибаетесь
1) я не программер и даже, если бы была бы, как это может повлиять на вкусы моих детей? Они смотрят и советские мультики, и диснеевские с одинаковым интересом.

2) Кстати, у сына любимым фильм на сегодняшний день является "Легенда 17" а не "Трансформеры". В общем, нормальные у меня дети  

3) мультики-это вообще отдельная история


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> как это может повлиять на вкусы моих детей?


Вот тут вы ошибаетесь. Влияет. и в очень-очень большой степени !!!
А это ваше фото ?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Илена*, Привет ! Извини, не понял, так что, понравилось ? Что понравилось, как работают или сама музыка ?

_Добавлено через 39 минут 7 секунд_
К своему стыду я до сих пор не знаю как записать клип и перенести сюда, чтобы вам показать - *научите !*.А пока так, смотрите и вспоминайте молодость http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgGK4qBTwpw http://www.clipyou.ru/catalog/60046/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n2uT2V2ZUc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9tXcMhXQ
И вот ещё, одно из самых гениальных произведений искусства http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRScZIq8waA


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, есть bb код для видео значек play в него вставляете ссылку на клип.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sfera*, Вас так засосал тяжкий российский быт, что сломал ваши детские воспоминания. Когда дети вспоминают мультяшных героев и героев сказок, то, конечно, любимые у всех свои, но есть и общие для всех, воспоминания о которых вызывают добродушную улыбку и нежные чувства. И этих героев сыграли или озвучили Леонов, Миляр, Зелёная и Пельтцер. Только этим четырём удалось на тонком почувствовать детские души, их героев нежно любят все дети, в том числе и за рубежом. Вот это и называется ВЕЛИЧИЕ и ГЕНИЙ, а не несколько пафосных фраз, сказанных с нарочитым апломбом ! Сколько артистов сыграло Петра 1, в том числе и зарубежных, многие очень даже не плохо, но только в испольнении А.Петренко он выглядит действительно Петром-*великим!*
А это вам в подарок....[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzK0bvaZZOI[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJw1cBpSIeE[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sfera

Cooc написал(а):


> Только этим четырём удалось на тонком почувствовать детские души,


Мне показалось или я уж говорила, что спорить с вами я не желаю?
заканчивайте ваши душевные изыскания
никто ничего мне не ломал, я начинаю уставать от ваших умозаключений на мой счет.
Ваш список некорректно мал: Румянова, Ливанов, Папанов, Дуров, Табаков, Вицин, Невинный и т.д.


Cooc написал(а):


> ВЕЛИЧИЕ и ГЕНИЙ


этих людей я не умоляю, имен от вас услышанных тоже. Закругляйте бестолковую дискуссию.


----------



## glax24

Sfera написал(а):


> заканчивайте ваши душевные изыскания


В точку. Мне тоже читать это порядком надоело.


----------



## Илена

Cooc написал(а):


> *Илена*, Привет ! Извини, не понял, так что, понравилось ? Что понравилось, как работают или сама музыка ?



на таком концерте нельзя разделить работу и музыку...скажу одно: это было мощно)) моему удивлению не было предела)


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Sfera*, Клянусь памятью моих предков, ну никак не хотел обидеть. Прости, если всё-таки получилось. Представь - я стою пред тобой на коленях и целую твои ножки.
Ну хоть видеоподарок мой понравился ?!
(гадом буду - стыдно так !!! )

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 24 секунды_
*Илена*, Да, так бывает. Коммерческий хеви Bon Jovi лично мне больше чем не нравится, но несколько лет назад попал в Варне на их концерт - к 10-ой минуте обалдел ! Кстати, и жена тоже, хотя рок она вообще не понимает.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Дарю всем...[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvQqPpVuFf8[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Ребята, решил покопаться в малоизвестных исполнителях на предмет исполнения классических произведений в не классическом исполнении и вот что нашёл, разве не прекрасно. Мир полон талантов, даже если они не раскручены, как например В.Зинчук или Ингви Мальмстин...[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cqQEMBU3D4 [/MEDIA] http://files.mail.ru/AD15A9DC371E4BA9BC85DE85EE6F96CA


----------



## orderman

*Cooc*, а как такое исполнение?
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDm4IphrlYg[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Великолепно !!!! Ну раз у вас есть опыт выуживать необычные исполнения классики, и будет время, подкидывайте иногда, собираю сборник. Что интересно, я ведь поклонник жёсткой музыки - рока, от Битлз до Металлики Обитари. Значит у меня есть вкус к прекрасному и это меня радует ! [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F6EtUQtmBE&list=PLD066841214DBA6A2&index=3[/MEDIA] [MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewlvtMLJ7zg[/MEDIA]


----------



## orderman

*Cooc*, вот еще немного. Все, наверное, слышали "Призрак оперы". Вот несколько вариантов:
- классический

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S88rkpPu8_g[/MEDIA]

- вариации
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBVIODGVXwU[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCL94-MsxYc[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8MqXnkkc-0[/MEDIA]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*orderman*, Спасибо, первая не очень,оркестр заурядный, остальное - вышка !!!
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wMnbLM3aTg[/MEDIA] ( угадай мелодию )


----------



## glax24

Популярная певица дагестана (как я понял)
Включил сегодня телевизор попал на местный mtv, оставил думаю надо послушать местные песни. А тут типо стол заказов поздравления, так через поздравление ставили эту песню
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB-SUuAeg7U[/MEDIA]
а местная рекламма это вообще жесть )))) камеди клаб отдыхает


----------



## Кирилл

"Берега -Берега" - Александр Малинин

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1CHCr_pTFI[/MEDIA]

Сегодня по ридио слушал.
Сколько песне уже,а прям здорово поет.
Молодец.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, Класс, дагестанский ремикс "Ace of Base".


----------



## Mistik

*Elvis Presley – Jailhouse Rock*


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, ace of base для них несуществует ))) так что музыка оригинал сами придумали )))


----------



## Mistik

*Cradle Of Filth – The Death Of Love*


----------



## Sfera

Погода дрянь(. По улицам текут реки, ветер ломает зонт и бьет в лицо мокрой тряпкой. Влезла в резиновые сапоги, потому что вчера весь день проходила в промокшей обуви и продрогла до костей.

Почему так мало лета?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, А кто сомневается ?! Ф. Киркоров то же утверждал. что его песни из альбомов 2008 - 2011 годов все его, даже журналистку за это публично обматерил.


----------



## Mistik

*Ангел НеБес – Небо плачет по Шуту (памяти М.Горшенёва)*


----------



## glax24

не слышал об этом. одно время слушал киш. даже их автограф есть.


----------



## Mistik

*glax24*, Жаль такого исполнителя ....


----------



## Sandor

Обожаю её!


----------



## Sfera

Босоногая дива. Мне посчастливилось видеть и слышать ее в Кремле


----------



## Кирилл

Седня по радио кусок песни слушал.

Поет женщина,но как то странно-по поляцки что ли.

Две строчки запомнил


> твоя в*о*да
> чистая в*о*да


Ударения странные,пол песни понятно а половину не разобрал.
Хочу опять послушать.

Кто это?


----------



## Sfera

Червона рута

песня на украинском


----------



## orderman

Кирилл, вот




Исполняет сам автор. Еще ее поет София Ротару.


----------



## Sfera




----------



## Mistik

*Symfomania – Полёт*


----------



## glax24

*Mistik*, давайте лучше сразу ссылку
например так


----------



## Mistik

*glax24*, Так вроде в шапке темы нет прямого указания. Так по желанию ссылка на аудио/видео. Играет музыка, зашёл форум почитать. Написал что слушаешь.

ЗЫ Видео а первый раз увидел ))) Раньш только слушал. Да и часто клипы портят всё впечатление от музыки.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Всем любителям прекрасного. Вот красота, мощь, глубина, душа....


----------



## Phoenix

Мне песни Майданова нравятся.


----------



## Sfera

Детское воспоминание: муражки по коже от голоса из радиоприемника. Ребенок услышал "Вальс Бостон".
Годы идут - и в горе, и в радости душа поет песни Александра Яковлевича.

[MEDIA]http://youtu.be/GcfhvIrAL3g[/MEDIA]

Это было очень давно -
Ну где-то там, на стыке времён.
Паровоз пыхтел, как трубач на свадьбе.
Мальчик Мотл был одинок,
Он влез в пустой товарный вагон,
Не держал в местечке его никто.

Выцветший потёртый картуз,
И просит каши левый штиблет,
И глаза большие, как две маслины.
И ни крошки хлеба во рту,
И ни колоса на мёртвой земле -
Мальчик Мотл ехал к своей судьбе. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Всё будет хорошо. 
Тот, кто беды не знал, Тот счастья ни капельки не нашёл. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Выспись под стук колёс И не стыдись своих пыльных слёз.

Жизнь, господа, непроста,
За двадцать лет наломано дров.
И опять летит паровоз на север.
Мотл пачку чая достал
И разделил на всех мужиков -
За добро всегда отдадут добром. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Всё будет хорошо. 
Тот, кто тюрьмы не знал, Тот воли за проволокой не нашёл. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Выспись под стук колёс И не стыдись покаянных слёз.

Мягко падал ласковый снег,
А города сжигала война,
На Урал спешил санитарный поезд.
Тоненькие дужки пенсне,
И тусклый свет в проёме окна,
И последний штурм высоты во сне. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Всё будет хорошо. 
Боли кто не узнал, Тот радости искренней не нашёл. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Выспись под стук колёс И не стыдись душу рвущих слёз.

Весело гудела Москва.
На шумный Белорусский вокзал
Провожали в путь старика два сына.
Мотл возвращался туда,
Где мама в праздник халу пекла
И куда она его позвала. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Всё было хорошо. 
Ты так хотел любви И ты наконец-то её нашёл. 
Баюшки-баю, Мотэле, Выспись под стук колёс И не стыдись своих пьяных слёз.


----------



## Кирилл

orderman написал(а):


> Исполняет сам автор. Еще ее поет София Ротару.


Послушал -правда Ротару еще поет и это оно.
Шибко голос у нее изменился.
Но красиво звучит емае.


----------



## Sfera

еще поет Повали, ее наверное и слышал.. современная версия


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> еще поет Повали


Нашел-нет,это не она.
Ротару ,вот:




Прямо балдею как слышу,не смейся народ.
Вообще классно.
В Каштаке под Новосибирском услышал.
Щас качаю альбом ранней музычки от Софии.

А вот и Повалий 




_Добавлено через 1 минуту 40 секунд_
А кто по Украинский шпарит-про что песня то?
ну ясно про любофф наверное)))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Мужики, а помните..




и ...


----------



## Кирилл

Ы!!

_Добавлено через 8 минут 47 секунд_
Я кстати помню как все девчонки таяли под этот медляк:
(а чего еще надо было малолеткам?)


----------



## orderman

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А кто по Украинский шпарит-про что песня то? ну ясно про любофф наверное)))


Кирилл, а что именно тебя интересует? Если перевод на русский, то смогу перевести. Конечно это будет дословный, а не для песни


----------



## Кирилл

Да просто что поет.
История наверно какая то.


----------



## orderman

Вот приблизительный перевод (прошу сильно не пинать)

Ты признайся мне
Откуда у тебя это волшебство,
Я без тебя все дни
В плену печали.
Может где-то в лесах
Ты чар-зелье искала,
Солнце-руту нашла
И меня приворожила.

_Припев:_
Червону руту
Не ищи по вечерах.
Ты у меня единственная
Только ты поверь.
Потому что твоя красота,
Это чистая вода,
Это быстрая вода
С синих гор.

Вижу я тебя в снах
В дубравах зеленых,
По забытых тропах
Ты приходишь ко мне.
И не надо нести
Мне цветок надежды,
Так как давно уже ты
Вошла в мои мечты.

_Припев

_И чтобы понять о чем поют Червона рута.


----------



## Кирилл

Червона-для чего на Украине употребляется?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 10 секунд_
А понял,красная.
Как раньше видимо говорили -девка красная,значит типа девушка прекрасная)))

А червона рута -это оказывается цветок!

В общем целый сюжет...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Коль скоро мы заговорили о С.М.Ротару и тут же немного обсмоктали рок, то, хочу напомнить, и его она исполняла...




 и


----------



## Sfera

_Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты 30 секунд_
первый клип улыбнул, второй вызвал недоумение..


----------



## Кирилл

меня киркоров бесит.


> Одно слово-румын.


----------



## glax24

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Одно слово-румын.


Так он же болгарин!? ))))))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А какая разница?


----------



## Кирилл

glax24 написал(а):


> Так он же болгарин!? ))))))


Да- какая разница)))
Вот оно-народное!
Еще в те времена всех он бесил.
Не думал что вспомнят кого цитировал


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я кстати помню как все девчонки таяли под этот медляк:
> (а чего еще надо было малолеткам?


 А в мою молодость молодёжь ( особенно девчонки ) млели от... 



 ,а ещё раньше была "Лестница в небеса" 



 ,ну а до... господствовал 



Фу ты, блин, это сообщение от Соос ( случайно зашёл под ником сына ).


----------



## machito




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


>


"...Друг друга мы любили так,
что ты иссякла, я иссяк.
Лишь по телам во все концы
блуждали пальцы, как слепцы.
С твоей груди моя рука
сняла ночного мотылька.
Я целовал ещё,ещё
чуть-чуть солёное плечо..." ( из Р.Рождественского )
Ничего личного, просто хотел подарить красивые стихи. Когда то нахамил, теперь замаливаю грехи.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Без комментариев, просто хочу всех повеселить и развлечь


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Какие уникальные вещи раньше писали. а ведь 40 лет уже прошло !!!


----------



## Sandor

Cooc написал(а):


> 40 лет уже прошло


По этой песне точнее - 38 лет)))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sandor написал(а):


> По этой песне точнее - 38 лет)))


Согласен, вот бонус-трек к посту 212 



Поздравляю всех мусульман с праздником курбан-байрам, успехов, здоровья 



Пост 214 всем


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Всё таки какая полезная вещь *интернет*, можно исправить пробелы в музыке, образовавшиеся в совковые времена. Ну кто сказал, что Элвис Пресли - король рок-н ролла, послушайте, сколько потрясающих блюзов он исполнил ! 



 Аж слеза пробивает.


----------



## Sandor

Так ведь - блюз и рок-н-ролл - близнецы-братья))) Основа одна и та же, разный темп.


----------



## Drongo

Песня очень старая, здесь она в обработке, переплетено исполнение на латышском и русском... Слушаешь и сердце тает...


*Ночью, в узких улочках Риги...*

_Ночью в узких улочках Риги
Слышу поступь гулких столетий.
Слышу века, но ты от меня далека,
Так далека, тебя я не слышу.

Ночью умолкают все птицы.
Ночью фонари лишь искрятся.
Как же мне быть? Зарей фонари погасить?
Будут светить далекие звезды.

Ночью мое сердце крылато,
Верю, не забудешь меня ты.
Время придет — по улочкам Риги вдвоем
Вновь мы пройдем навстречу рассвету.

Ночью в узких улочках Риги
Жду я, жду я, вновь тебя жду я…_


----------



## shestale

Музыка красивая, город красивый...Саш, спасибо.


----------



## Drongo

Саня, а ты был в Риге?


----------



## shestale

Нет, не был. Понравился на этих зарисовках..., они мне немного напомнили Львов брусчатыми мостовыми, узенькими улочками..., вот в нем я был, правда проездом.


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo написал(а):


> Саня, а ты был в Риге?


Я в Риге не был, был в Клайпеде. Старые районы - красотища неописуемая, жаль совдепы кое где загадили город хрущёвско-брежневским квадратно-гнездовыми жилыми домами. 



 



 Это от Соос, опять залез в акк.сына.


----------



## Кирилл

а кто где был и что расскажет?
Тока в новой теме.


----------



## Sandor

Drongo написал(а):


> Ночью, в узких улочках Риги...


Этот вариант все же лучше (имхо):


----------



## Drongo

Sandor, да, я слышал эту версию, но на мой взгляд, всё же лучше, с бОльшим чувством звучит современное исполнение. Оно более оригинальное. Но это сугубо моё мнение.


----------



## shestale

*Потому, что нету мочи знать, как бабки пилят в Сочи те, кому награды раздают...*






Думаю, что комментарии здесь излишни...особенно про олимпиаду в Сочи)))


----------



## Sandor

Новый клип Пола МакКартни из нового альбома под названием New


----------



## machito




----------



## Drongo

Красивая песня...

_...Вино допито, свет погас, но дом чужой, 
Чужая жизнь, чужая женщина разбудит, 
Но боль потери не расстанется со мной, 
Пока истерзанное сердце биться будет. 

Пускай тепло твоё останется с тобой, 
А мне мой лёд несбыточных желаний, 
Я стал одним из всех, сольюсь теперь с толпой 
И поплыву в потоке разочарований...._


----------



## Кирилл

Эх,когда альтернативная тематика лирики прольет свет в нашем времени?
По ходу Владимир Семенович был последним кто это мог.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

"... люди, человеки... !!! "


----------



## Кирилл

Хорошо!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Хорошо!


Я бы сказал - душевно !!!


----------



## Кирилл

Ну нету такого слова что бы точно сказать...


----------



## Sfera

готовила ее на поствыпускной концерт, разложили на три гитары, было здорово
было это давно, спасибо за всплывшие в памяти дни... 
тогда долина пела про лимоны в стране лимониии
а сапунов пел эту вещь, в его исполнении я люблю ее абсолютно


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> готовила ее на поствыпускной концерт, разложили на три гитары, было здорово
> было это давно, спасибо за всплывшие в памяти дни...
> тогда долина пела про лимоны в стране лимониии
> а сапунов пел эту вещь, в его исполнении я люблю ее абсолютно


Очень рад, что наконец то чем то вам угодил, простите за прошлые грехи. А почему вы отделяете как то особняком Сапунова, вообще то эта прекрасная песня, как и многие другие - плод творчества замечательной группы " Воскресенье "


----------



## Sfera

потому что господин Никольский как и группа Воскресение никакого отношению к сольнику "Звон " А. Сапунова не имеют 

а вообще Воскресение люблю..
мои любимые композиции "Мой друг художник..", "Ночная птица", "Сон", "Музыкант"... всех не перечислить, боюсь что-то забыть))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> потому что господин Никольский как и группа Воскресение никакого отношению к сольнику "Звон " А. Сапунова не имеют
> 
> а вообще Воскресение люблю..
> мои любимые композиции "Мой друг художник..", "Ночная птица", "Сон", "Музыкант"... всех не перечислить, боюсь что-то забыть))


Вот это верно, да у них всё класс, исключений и нет. И вообще, это были золотые времена эстрадной музыки всех направлений. И не их вина, что мы мало о них знаем ( советы, к сожалению, старались изо всех сил ).
P.S. А по прошлым грехам я прощён ?! А то как то страшно поступать на обучение !!!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

И ещё много-много всего. И за бугром писали шедевры. Да простит меня молодёжь 



,
*какие там к чёрту Тимати или Ramstein !!!*


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> потому что господин Никольский как и группа Воскресение никакого отношению к сольнику "Звон " А. Сапунова не имеют


Я могу ошибаться, но по моему имеют. Они выступили в качестве инструменталистов при записи сольника.


----------



## Sfera

Cooc,
--Почему вы решили издать сольный альбом *«Звон»*? В чём сила сольника?
— Это было сделано вне группы «Воскресение», когда группы «Воскресение» ещё не было, не собралась заново. Она после долгого перерыва вновь образовалась в 1994 году. Вот с тем пор мы и гастролируем.
_А пластинка *«Звон»* написана очень давно. Я тогда был один._


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera, Вы опять становитесь колючей, я это чувствую. Вы упорно сейчас хотите отделить Сапунова от Группы, поставить его выше " Воскресения ". Дескать, они конечно хороши, но он - просто гениален. А я всего лишь пытаюсь уточнить. Гугл даёт разную информацию, но сходится в одном - все свои песни, исполненные в сольнике, до или после него были исполнены им же, но в составе группы " Воскресенье" вместе с ними.


----------



## Sfera

вам конечно видней .., однако в период записи альбома группы "Воскресение" не было-она развалилась
а сама песня была написана в соавторстве с А. Слизуновым в 1985 году, в составе группы "Лотос"
в 1994 года Сапунов вернулся в Воскресение, но Никольский оттуда ушел. Опять не совпали интересы..


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> издать сольный альбом «Звон»


Издать, такой чести в совковые времена удостаивались не многие, а вот самъиздат, магнитоальбомы по принципу " переписал сам - перепиши другому " у меня был.


----------



## Sfera

Cooc написал(а):


> поставить его выше " Воскресения ".


чушь какаято.. домыслы ваши.. 

меня хватает на беседу с вами на несколько постов), потом вы обвиняете меня черт знает в чем
все, я отклоняюсь от темы..Всего наилучшего


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> вам конечно видней .., однако в период записи альбома группы "Воскресение" не было-она развалилась
> а сама песня была написана в соавторстве с А. Слизуновым в 1985 году, в составе группы "Лотос"
> в 1994 года Сапунов вернулся в Воскресение, но Никольский оттуда ушел. Опять не совпали интересы..


Личных отношений с Никольским. да и вообще с кем бы то ни было, касаться не хочу, терпеть на могу сплетен и домыслов. С кем и когда Сапунов написал и впервые исполнил свои песни - то же не очень интересно, и что значит " вам виднее...", не мне, простоя нашёл информацию, что все свои песни рано или поздно Сапунов исполнил в том числе и вместе с " Воскресением ". А вообще, мне нравится и он и группа и ещё процентов 95 исполнителей тех лет и поколений !!! Я был на концерте Л.Зыкиной к годовщине смерти Г.Пономаренко - у меня до сих пор в ушах иногда звучит её потрясающий голос !!!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sfera написал(а):


> чушь какаято.. домыслы ваши..


Вы правы, простите !


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Специально для Маши ( Sfеra ), да и для всех всеядных - дикая смесь злектро-поп, джаза и хард-рока, с юмором. Кстати, так или иначе в создании этого проекта приняли участие Матецкий, Китаев, Буйнов, Глызин, Муромов, " Весёлые ребята и ещё многие известные музыканты, кто то пел, кто то играл. кто то за пивом сбегал !


----------



## Drongo

Тоже душевная и красивая песня.


_Спасибо Господи, что ты теперь моя...

Спи, любимая моя, пусть дарят тебе сны,
Те звёзды, что во тьме горят лишь для тебя
На краешке весны и этой тишины,
Тишины…

Я от счастья не засну в глубокий час ночной,
Пытаясь лучше быть, дотронувшись любя
Твоих волос рукой. Ты — светлый ангел мой,
Ангел мой!

Спасибо Господу, что ты теперь моя,
Пусть сердце бьётся, замирая и любя,
Судьбе спасибо, говорю я, за тебя,
Любимая!

Спасибо небу за закат и за рассвет,
В которых я нашёл твой невесомый след.
Тебе спасибо за любви хрустальный свет,
Любимая!

Ты — луч Солнца золотой, который светит мне,
Не только белым днём, но даже в поздний час,
Когда ночь на Земле, и лес уснул во мгле,
Уснул во мгле…

Я искал тебя везде и, наконец, обрёл
Усталость нежных рук и синь бездонных глаз,
Весь мир я обошёл, и вот тебя нашёл,
Тебя нашёл! 
_


----------



## shestale

Саша, тебя что-то на лирику потянуло последнее время? Так и в депрессуху можно скатиться))) У вас, я так полагаю, еще солнышко светит и тепло? Так что слушать нужно что нибудь веселое, смешное и заводное, например "Все бабы, как бабы, а моя богиня! На каждом заборе пишу её имя..)))". Ссылку не стал приводить, сам найдешь


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> Саша, тебя что-то на лирику потянуло последнее время? Так и в депрессуху можно скатиться)))


На лирику меня в музыке всегда тянуло и будет тянуть, так сложилось само собой. Есть ещё такая старая песня с бесхитростными словами. )) _Ах, эта девушка с Урала!_

_



_


shestale написал(а):


> У вас, я так полагаю, еще солнышко светит и тепло?


Со вчерашнего дня тучи, пасмурно и сыро.



shestale написал(а):


> Так что слушать нужно что нибудь веселое, смешное и заводное, например "Все бабы, как бабы, а моя богиня! На каждом заборе пишу её имя..)))"


Пародию _О Боже какая тёлка_? ))) Будешь смеяться, но почему-то нравится одна песня группы _Тайм-Аут - Саша, я хочу стать космонавтом_. ))) На ютубе не нашёл её.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Саня, держи, может улыбнёшься


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Пародию О Боже какая тёлка? )))


Нет, это совершенно другая песня...заводная)))


Drongo написал(а):


> Со вчерашнего дня тучи, пасмурно и сыро.


А у нас уже снег лежит.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> А у нас уже снег лежит.


И у нас пытается...


----------



## грум

Нравятся вот такие медляки 



.


----------



## Sandor

А вы знаете, что это кавер на песню группы The Who, записанную в далеком 1971?


----------



## грум

Sandor написал(а):


> А вы знаете, что это кавер на песню группы The Who, записанную в далеком 1971?


Честно скажу не знал.


----------



## Сашка

фрагмент "Голоса 2". любители лирики точно заценят)))






Не любитель подобных шоу, но этот выпуск посмотрел. Ох.. офигенные голоса, таких ИМХО и надо показывать по зомбоящику, вместо быдлопопсы


----------



## грум

Сашка написал(а):


> Ох.. офигенные голоса, таких ИМХО и надо показывать по зомбоящику, вместо быдлопопсы


 Сашка, у таких певцов денег нет на телевидение.Вот их никто и не знает.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка, Реально супер, это при всём том что не понимая слов, смысл передаётся эмоциями исполнителей. В какой-то момент я прям почувствовал ком где-то внутри, от переживания, прям сердце защемило. Даже если они долго репетировали эту песню, то безусловно вышло у них здорово и держались и передача эмоционального оттенка. Одним словом конечно классно! Я себе её в коллекцию тяну.Я и не знал про оригинал... Оба исполнения суперские






Но наши лучше, лица красивее, исполнители очаровывают не только исполнением, только Celina как-то внешне холодно исполняет, не добавляя в передачу выражений лица лишних эмоциональных оттенков, хотя и с не менее потрясающим голосом.


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Одним словом конечно классно! Я себе её в коллекцию тяну.


посмотри другие выпуски, реально прет от них))) многие поют офигенно



Drongo написал(а):


> лица красивее, исполнители очаровывают


по сравнению с Барбарой это точно)))


грум написал(а):


> у таких певцов денег нет на телевидение.Вот их никто и не знает.


зато не опопсели


----------



## Sandor

Сашка написал(а):


> по сравнению с Барбарой это точно)))


Про нее шутили, что нос у нее начинается от корней волос и заканчивается тромбоном в оркестре 
Конечно, несмотря на это, (да этого и не заметно) она - замечательная актриса и певица!


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> почувствовал ком где-то внутри


А я кажется бревно.
В смысле-бесчувственный))
Пивчики проглотил без кома.


----------



## Сашка

Sandor написал(а):


> что нос у нее начинается от корней волос


шнобель внушительный, а насчет актриса и певица, не знаю, я не поклонник Барби))


----------



## machito

Когдато была очень популярная группа


----------



## Sandor

По нынешней ситуации на форуме - очень актуальная песня. Я почему-то сразу ее вспомнил.


----------



## shestale

Sandor написал(а):


> По нынешней ситуации на форуме - очень актуальная песня.


+10


----------



## akok

Не так все и страшно


----------



## Кирилл

А мне всегда нравились песни Владимира Семеновича.
Не все=блатные неудачно выходили часто,точнее я не приверженец тюремного стайла.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Если с любовью о лирике, можно я то же подарю вам такую вещь...


----------



## shestale

*Макаревич записал новые песни про Путина и Интернет*
Лидер знаменитой группы "Машина времени" Андрей Макаревич анонсировал релиз нового сольного альбома. Пластинка получила название "Хроника текущих событий". Так назывался первый в СССР самиздатовский правозащитный бюллетень, за знакомство с которым читателей увольняли и сажали. В релиз вошли музыкальные "зарисовки", которые Андрей Макаревич выкладывал в последнее время в Сети. На этой пластинке музыкант возвращается к стилистике альбома "Песни под гитару" — все треки записаны в основном в акустике. В записи принимали также участие аккордеонист Александр Бакхаус и скрипач Александр Антонов. Три трека вообще обходятся без музыкального сопровождения. В трек-лист вошла также композиция "Рассмеши меня, Петросян", впервые прозвучавшая на концертах Макаревича еще пять лет назад, но ни разу не издававшаяся официально.

Запись "Хроники текущих событий" проходила на студии "Полифон" под руководством Александра Кутикова. Альбом будет доступен в цифровом виде на iTunes (релиз 11 декабря), а также на CD-диске. Выпускающим леблом выступит компания SintezRecords. Один из треков с лонгплея - "Либо это, либо то" – доступен для прослушивания на iTunes. Треклист альбома "Хроника текущих событий":
1. Лишь только веки сомкну...
2. Посвящение Михаилу Генделеву
3. Переворот
4. Песенка про Интернет
5. Путин и рыбак
6. Иванов Ваня
7. Посвящение Александру Абдулову
8. Рассмеши меня, Петросян
9. К нам в Холуево...
10. Пути наверх
11. Предвыборная
12. Необычайное приключение Андрея Вадимовича и Александра Яковлевича на реке Кишито, бассейн Амазонки, Бразилия/
13. Сказка про законодателей
14. Поэт, поэт!
15. Либо это, либо то
16. Колыбельная


----------



## Кирилл

посодють...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Mila написал(а):


> А что слушаете вы?


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> посодють...


Кирилл, наоборот наградят, ..он же высмеял тех, кто митинговал на Болотной площади)))


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> он же высмеял тех, кто митинговал на Болотной площади)))


Никогда не верил в митинги и митингующих.
Особенно после завода ферросплавов-вообще никогда не поверю.
Там либо олухи либо те кто олухами управляет.
Высмеял..


----------



## akok




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Для всех, просто так...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

А ещё 



 и


----------



## shestale

"Песня про зайцев"...по Украински 
http://video.sibnet.ru/video1343467-Orest_Lyutyiy____34_A_ya___ne_moskal_34_


----------



## orderman

Необычное сравнение звука двигателей V10, V8 и V6 (Формула-1)


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

shestale написал(а):


> "Песня про зайцев"...по Украински
> http://video.sibnet.ru/video1343467-Orest_Lyutyiy____34_A_ya___ne_moskal_34_


Приблизительно с такого начинался нацизм ( в дальнейшем плавно перетёкший в фашизм ) в пивных Баварии.


----------



## Marriya




----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Великая музыка - великие песни !!!


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Я раад, что кто то ещё понимает великое искусство. Позволю себе добавить...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Ребятки, можно продолжу ?...


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Нет, это не тот Жарр, вот...


----------



## Sandor

Cooc написал(а):


> Великая музыка - великие песни


Так оказывается в твоем лексиконе тоже присутствуют такие термины))


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sandor, стараемся, растём. Ведь никогда не поздно ?
А вообще юморок так себе. В моём лексиконе есть всё, от народного мата до поэзии Пушкина, Гумилёва, Сологуба.


----------



## Sandor

Cooc, в широте твоих интересов я не сомневаюсь. Просто вспомнил нашу полемику:


Cooc написал(а):


> а вот на счёт величия Раневской как актрисы - вопрос весьма спорный. Да, она была сильной личностью, душевным человеком с очень тонким и философским юмором, но оценить её как актрису *великую* не представляется возможным


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Sandor, А что не так ?! Её кинороли честно сказать малозначительны, а в театре я её не видел к сожалению. Как и раньше, так и сейчас, хорошие театры, хорошие спектакли, артисты ко мне на периферию заглядывают крайне редко и не охотно. Если и приезжают, то выступают с неохотой, какие то куцеобрезанные работы, а цены на билеты просто астрономические. Мой Краснодар - не Питер и не Москва и для подавляющего большинства населения моего города, тем более края, цена от 3000 руб. - это серьёзная дыра в семейном бюджете.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Абстрагируйтесь от стилей, просто послушайте...


----------



## Кирилл

А ну ка меломаны,без гугла угадайте песню и исполнителя?
Подсказка:
Наши перепели.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Koza Nozdri, "Синий иней " 



, только ещё раньше её спели http://video.yandex.ru/users/4611686018536681668/view/76707408/А посложнее задачка, что это, более известна в плагиатском варианте...



Я, когда слушаю инструментальные сюиты Металлики, балдею от глубины подачи настроения. Представляю бескрайние и вечные просторы вселенной. всякие катаклизмы. смерть и возникновение новых планет и что там ещё в вечности и бесконечности происходит....


----------



## Phoenix

Cooc написал(а):


> А посложнее задачка, что это, более известна в плагиатском варианте


Отель Калифорния ? Очень похоже.
А это что напоминает..?


----------



## Sandor

Phoenix написал(а):


> Отель Калифорния ? Очень похоже


Правильно!
Существует легенда, что Eagles на заре своей карьеры открывали концерты Jethro Tull. И однажды попросили разрешения переделать эту песню. Разрешение получили. Результат всем известен.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Phoenix, Молоток, да это Отель Калифорния, точнее то, что Иглз украл ( именно украл, хотя флейтисты им это потом простили официально ). А вот дальше... Слушай, птичка счастья несгораемая, ты меня, старого рокера, опустил ниже уровня моря. Крутится в голове, а вспомнить не могу. Так кого там Ария слизала ?! Говори, а то не засну !Phoenix, Спасибо, хотя немного неожиданно. Вообще то арийцы всю жизнь драли темы у Джудас Прист и Айрон Мейден. Вот тебе подарок...


----------



## Phoenix

На это похоже..


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Phoenix, Совершенно верно. Только, думаю не Лемми и Дора у Арии слямзила ?!


----------



## Phoenix

Ну, да не так сказал (На это похоже..>>это похоже на) 
Я с братом (ну ему и подойти не дал, он за чаем гонял ) под ManoWar проходил игру Warlord на win98 -1.5 суток не отходя...
А тут #295, думаю просто перевели - никогда не слышал в Арии такого ! (Слова убили)У Арии слова продуманные и прочувствованные. Специально долгое время исследовал - итог - увидел картину избивания младенцев Иродом..Точнее плач по ним..


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Phoenix, а это слышал. может что то у наших найдёшь ( нет, помогу ).


----------



## Phoenix

Это ?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Phoenix, В общем да, просто киллера добавили чуть экспрессии. Но мне кажется, кто то из наших то же эту тему брал.


----------



## Phoenix

Cooc, Ты про это ?


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Phoenix, О, yes ! Именно !


----------



## machito




----------



## Drongo

machito, хорошая мелодия, ритмичная без резких перепадов. Утянул в коллекцию.


----------



## machito

* Drongo*, вот так же нравится.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Drongo, machito, Действительно интересно. и всё же немного напрягает, скорее для езды за рулём. а вот это... кайф...



А это меня просто убило, настоящий британский шансон, джайв,транс, блюз ( не путать с российским сопливым якобы шансоном-блатняком ), причём это из Индии...http://www.16x9.tv/product/music/talaash.html


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777




----------



## УП 7151

, а это хочу персонально посвятить Sfera


----------



## Drongo

machito, где музыка под мультипликацию танцующего мужчину и женщину. БОМБА! Офигенно понравилось. Мне нравится такая тема.

p.s. Сейчас шестале придёт скажет снова на лирику потянуло. )
p.p.s. Это оригинальное исполнение, к сожалению, на ютубе нет исполнения другим исполнителем, кто исполняет - не знаю, не могу узнать по голосу, а файлом прикрепить не могу, 9.8 мб.






_Люблю тебя. Люблю тебя.
Но что тебе любовь моя?
Не знаешь ты моей беды,
Не знаешь ты, как одинока я.

Люблю тебя. Люблю тебя.
Поверь навек моим словам.
Люблю тебя... но не судьба -
С тобой вдвоём не по дороге нам.

Уж так случилось всё. Я невиновна.
И вот теперь я от себя бегу.
Оставь, любовь меня, оставь навек -
Сама с тобою я расстаться не смогу.

Люблю тебя. Люблю тебя.
Вся боль моя - в слезах моих.
Любовь потом придёт в твой дом.
Будь счастлив, милый, ты за нас двоих.

Люблю тебя... Люблю тебя...
Пройдут года, уйдёт беда...
Но ту любовь я вспомню вновь
И вновь ей грустно улыбнусь тогда.

Уж так случилось всё. Я невиновна.
И вот теперь я от себя бегу.
Оставь, любовь меня, оставь навек -
Сама с тобою я расстаться не смогу._


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> p.s. Сейчас шестале придёт скажет снова на лирику потянуло. )


Нет, Саня, не скажу, ты же мне уже пояснил 


Drongo написал(а):


> На лирику меня в музыке всегда тянуло и будет тянуть, так сложилось само собой.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Анна Герман, великая. неподражаемая, разорвала душу...
А вот если стихи читать, а не слушать в её исполнении, стишки простенькие, я в пятом классе такие по три штуки за большую перемену шлёпал.


----------



## Drongo

Да, спеть вполне простые слова так, чтобы спустя десятилетия трогало душу это явно талант.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Drongo написал(а):


> Да, спеть вполне простые слова так, чтобы спустя десятилетия трогало душу это явно талант.


Если бы было другое слово. я бы его произнёс. По моему у таких людей. как она, это даже чуть больше. чем просто талан. это уже что то космическое. Мне иногда кажется. что такие могут и таблицу Менделеева спеть и рассказать о вселенной.


----------



## Phoenix

Шалом Алейхем.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> фрагмент "Голоса 2". любители лирики точно заценят)))


а єтого видео больше нет. Хотел вчера послушать ещё раз...нашёл по названию tell him (Гела Гуралиа и Полина Конкина)


----------



## Сашка

http://www.1tv.ru/p/voice/ - тут всё это


----------



## Phoenix

Хип-Хоп, говоришь ? Х-х-хе-ех ! Даже не знаю где фонограмма


----------



## shestale

К дню рождения В.С. Высоцкого..




Ну и к Олимпиаде..


----------



## machito




----------



## Sandor

shestale, спасибо за "первачей"! Одна из любимых моих песен и образец виртуозного "жонглирования" словами и рифмами))


----------



## machito




----------



## Drongo

Высоцкий бессмертен, у него песни на все случаи жизни и темы. Мне особенно понравился клип про Майдан на его песню. ))

На ютубе не нашёл, но плейкаст с песней есть. Грустная правда.

_*Светлана Лазарева - Расставание длиною в жизнь
*
На снегу замерзала тёплая слеза
Я стою и не знаю что теперь сказать
И тихо с неба падает белый
Снег на лицо ложится первый.

Расставание длинною в жизнь
Ты держись, девчонка, держись
Стороною не обошла тебя разлука.

Не ругай, не кляни судьбу
Звёзды тоже бывает лгут
Ходят рядом подруги "встреча" и "разлука".

Просто так перестали цвести сады
Просто так развернутся да и уйти
А в колыбели лет звёзды туманят след
Просто от слёз покоя нет мне.

Господи, голос к небу с мольбой летит
Господи, я прошу за него, прости
Было ли не было, все мы под небом
Снег все мечты засыпал белый._


----------



## akok




----------



## shestale

И без слов все понятно...грустная и красивая мелодия.
п.с.
только не понял зачем 2 раза подряд?


----------



## Phoenix

Спасибок в два раза больше будет !


----------



## akok

shestale написал(а):


> только не понял зачем 2 раза подряд?


Грызун пошалил


----------



## Кирилл

У меня впечатление что украинский только я не понимаю...даже все мои знакомые понимают...


----------



## machito

Кирилл а бульбашский знаешь ?


----------



## machito

machito написал(а):


> Кирилл а бульбашский знаешь ?


Скажи по русски,
- я родился за забором.


----------



## Drongo

machito написал(а):


> Кирилл а бульбашский знаешь ?


Он тоже простенький.

...Вы шумице, шумице, нада мною бярозы...


----------



## machito

Drongo написал(а):


> Он тоже простенький.
> 
> ...Вы шумице, шумице, нада мною бярозы...


* Drongo*, а вы не хотите принять участие в переводе


----------



## Drongo

там же и без перевода усё понятно )


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> Кирилл а бульбашский знаешь ?


Че это?



machito написал(а):


> Скажи по русски,
> - я родился за забором.


Вот оно по ходу...
Drongo, Понятно про березы а так на их буквах и не прочтешь наверно)))


----------



## machito

Бульбашский это белорусский 
и бярозы тут не причём )))


----------



## akok




----------



## Drongo

machito написал(а):


> Бульбашский это белорусский
> и бярозы тут не причём )))


Причём-причём. эту песню поют белорусские песняры. ) Я в курсе что белоруссов называют бульбашами. Косив Ясь конюшину )


----------



## УП 7151

Ух ты, как бывает!...



 или так


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo написал(а):


> Ясь


Не Ясь, а Янась, белорусская версия произношения имени - Ян.


----------



## УП 7151

А наши как минимум не хуже, а ?!


----------



## УП 7151

Вот послушайте ( а кто найдёт текст - почитайте м) в этом столько справедливости, будто патриоты о своей Родине писали ( а ведь они Шведы ). Есть же ещё нормальные люди на земле, а ?! Может выживем ?!


----------



## Drongo

Особо так не люблю Вакарчука, но тут подсел на одну его песню. 

*Така як ти*

_Чи знаєш ти, як сильно душу б`є безжальний дощ?
Так ніби він завжди чекав лише мене.
А як болить зимовий спокій нашого вікна,
Ніжно пастельний, як твій улюблений Моне.

Така як ти
Буває раз на все життя
I то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
Не вистачає каяття,
Коли без тебе я…

Забути все здається я б ніколи не зумів
Новий дзвінок скидає відлік волі на нулі
І погляд твій — він вартий більше ніж мільони слів
Вічно далекий, як і твій улюблений Далі.

Така як ти
Буває раз на все життя
I то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
Не вистачає каяття,
Коли без тебе я…_


----------



## Sfera

Люблю эту песню, люблю фильм "Мы из будущего", обе части


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> люблю фильм "Мы из будущего", обе части


Классный фильм. Я слышал правда, что вторая часть это госсзаказ России и когда главному герою с первой части предложили сняться во второй части, он отказался, мотивировав отказ, что тут явная пропаганда разжигания межнациональной вражды. В общем отказался сниматься, поэтому в обеих картинах два разных главных героя.

Во второй части украинцев показывают не в очень позитивном свете. За исключением той женщины украинки, что роды принимала. Я в тот момент когда они уходят и она платок рукой снимает, трогает за душу. Ну и когда встречаются Филатов и медсестричка и тут эта песня... Собственно с этого фильма её и открыл...


----------



## dzu




----------



## УП 7151

Югу и востоку Украины посвящаю !!!
Мы вместе, мы вместе,
Мы вместе.

Мы вместе, мы вместе, мы вместе. 
Стрелки назад, слезы в глазах,
Дорога домой против ветра.
По городам, утром вокзал
И между людьми километры.

Снова умчусь в светлую грусть,
Считаю часы, я скоро вернусь.
В сердце моём наша семья,
Вы - это всё, что есть у меня.

Даже если 
Мы сейчас не вместе,
Всё равно - мы рядом,
На груди твой крестик.


Мы вместе.
Проигрыш.
Мы вместе, мы вместе,
Мы вместе.

Жизни полёт, стрелки вперёд,
Но мне не забыть день вчерашний.
Верить и ждать, переживать,
Звонить и звонить на домашний.

Здравствуй, родной, мой дорогой,
Радость моя, я скоро домой.
Солнце взошло, а дождик прошёл,
И всё хорошо, и всё хорошо.

Даже если 
Мы сейчас не вместе,
Всё равно мы рядом,
На груди твой крестик.

Мы вместе, мы вместе,
Мы вместе.

Даже если 
Мы сейчас не вместе,
Всё равно - мы рядом,
На груди твой крестик.

Мы вместе, мы вместе,
Мы вместе.


----------



## Drongo

*Мартынов - Письмо отца*






_Я читаю письмо,
Что уже пожелтело с годами,
На конверте в углу
Номер почты стоит полевой.
Это в сорок втором
Мой отец написал моей маме
Перед тем, как идти
В свой последний
Решительный бой.

Дорогая моя,
На переднем у нас передышка,
Спят в окопах друзья,
Тишина на крутом берегу.
Дорогая моя, поцелуй
Ты крепче сынишку,
Знай, что вас от беды
Я всегда сберегу.

Я читаю письмо
И как будто бы ближе и ближе
Тот тревожный рассвет
И биенье солдатских сердец,
Я читаю письмо
И как будто отчётливо слышу,
Как сейчас те слова,
Что сказал перед боем отец.

Дорогая моя,
На переднем у нас передышка,
Спят в окопах друзья,
Тишина на крутом берегу.
Дорогая моя, поцелуй
Ты крепче сынишку,
Знай, что вас от беды
Я всегда сберегу.

Я читаю письмо,
А за окнами солнце смеётся,
Начинается день,
И сердца продолжают любить.
Я читаю письмо
И уверен, что если придётся,
Всё, что сделал отец,
Я сумею всегда повторить!

Дорогая моя,
На переднем у нас передышка,
Спят в окопах друзья,
Тишина на крутом берегу.
Дорогая моя, поцелуй
Ты крепче сынишку,
Знай, что вас от беды
Я всегда сберегу.
Дорогая моя, поцелуй
Ты крепче сынишку,
Знай, что вас от беды
Я всегда сберегу._


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo, Спасибо тебе за этот пост.


----------



## shestale

Turok написал(а):


> Югу и востоку Украины посвящаю !!!


Turok, вы сами написали? А почему в эту тему, а не сюда или это слова песни?


----------



## УП 7151

shestale, Нет, не я писал, ах если бы я умел писать такие стих...


----------



## iskander-k




----------



## shestale

http://muzofon.com/search/монах молится
п.с.
понравилось в исполнен Лилии Евсеевой.


----------



## Sandor

*Новый клип Deep Purple*

*





*
«Лучше поздно, чем никогда!» — видимо, именно такой подход избрали музыканты из группы Deep Purple, только сейчас выпустив видеоклип на песню Smoke on the Water. Этому треку уже больше 40 лет и он уже давно перешел из разряда «старых песен» в категорию «вечно молодых», став чуть ли не главным рок-гимном всех времен и народов.
Клип на песню создал молодой британский режиссер Робби Ньюбай, который по достоинству оценил выпавший ему шанс:
«Пожалуй, я – представитель нового поколения поклонников этой легендарной группы. Пластинки Deep Purple я впервые нашел в фонотеке у своих родителей и был крайне удивлен, что у песни, которую знают даже люди, не интересующиеся рок-музыкой, никогда не было официального видеоряда»
В ролике использованы архивные записи и фотографии, раскрывающие смысл легендарной песни. Тут и Френк Заппа, и сгоревшее казино в Монтрё, и дым над женевским озером…
Напомню, Smoke On the Water – это одна из самых узнаваемых рок-композиций за всю историю жанра, без нее не обходится ни один список «величайших песен всех времен», а гитарный риф Ричи Блэкмора занимает первые строчки в профессиональных рейтингах.






Источник.


----------



## УП 7151

А как вам это ?!...


----------



## Drongo

*Ярослав Евдокимов - Целую твою ладонь.*

_И гаснет последний свет, и время не превозмочь,
Над чёрной рябиной снег, над бездной белая ночь.
И в белой вечной ночи незрима душа моя,
И робкий огонь свечи прикрыла ладонь твоя.

Целую твою ладонь над пламенем не дыша,
И смотрит в живой огонь из бездны моя душа.
Целую твою ладонь над пламенем не дыша,
И смотрит в живой огонь из бездны моя душа.

У времени на краю, в безмолвной ночной глуши
Целую ладонь твою, не помню своей души.
Кружит одинокий снег, уносится время прочь,
И чёрный незримый след сжигает белая ночь.

Целую твою ладонь над пламенем не дыша,
И смотрит в живой огонь из бездны моя душа.
Целую твою ладонь над пламенем не дыша,
И смотрит в живой огонь из бездны моя душа._


----------



## dzu




----------



## vavun

Может тут я найду музыкальных единомышленников ? )
https://soundcloud.com/paperfunk-recordings/paperclip-mj-free-raritet


----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: Текст песни "Православные"



Ой, не время нынче спать, православные,
Белый голубь пал в бою с чёрным коршуном.
То, что горько нам сейчас,-
Вряд ли главное,
Было горше на Руси,
Было горше нам.

Ой, не время нынче ждать, православные,
Время рать скликать,
Время Бога молить,
Чтоб грехи отпустил,
Но, а главное,
Чтобы силы дал
Нам беду отвратить.

ПРИПЕВ:
По церквам запустенье и тлен,
Без царя голова, без креста душа.
Ну-ка, матушка, встань с колен,
Надо сделать последний шаг.

Две дороги, два пути - оба пройдены,
Добрый мир, родная кровь, всё потоплено.
Заповедано беречь Веру с Родиной,
Но, а мы их распродали да пропили.

Ой, не время нынче пить, православные,
Стыдно русскому просить подаяние -
На своей родной земле, люди добрые,
Как к оружию зову, к покаянию.


----------



## shestale

Вчера впервые услышал и поразился его заводной энергии и оптимизму.


----------



## Chinaski

Например вот это слушаем...


----------



## Drongo

*Галина Шевелёва - Хризантемы*

_Ромашки смелые соперничали с розами
Тем знойным летом, отобравшим нас у всех,
Простившись с ними, я себе твердила - поздно мне,
Но вы пришли с букетом белых хризантем.

Припев:
Хризантемы, хризантемы, в октябре дарили мне вы,
Хризантемы те наверно виноваты больше слов,
Что подкралась незаметно, что подкралась незаметно 
Незаметно к нам двоим любовь

Я знаю мне не жить на свете без твоих цветов,
Они меня спасают от тревог и бед.
Я не одна теперь - есть ты и есть твоя любовь,
Та, что пришла с букетом белых хризантем.

К цветам с годами я не стану равнодушнее,
Попав однажды в их прекрасный чудо-плен.
И даже в час, когда они не станут нужными,
Мне не забыть букета белых хризантем._


----------



## machito




----------



## УП 7151

Отзовитесь те, кому нравится Iron Maiden. Нужна помощь.


----------



## УП 7151

akok, Спасибо. Музыка у них всегда была на высоте, но тут и стихи... Это уже *поэзия*, а не рифмоплётство. Молодцы ребята, классно.


----------



## akok

Немножко тяжелых наркотиков от Китайцев (вроде)


----------



## shestale

*Pink Floyd сняли клип об Аральском море*
Группа Pink Floyd сняла клип на песню Louder than words в Казахстане. Песня войдет в новый альбом группы The Endless River, который станет для коллектива последним. Промо-ролик опубликован на официальном канале музыкального коллектива на YouTube.

"Основной посыл, который я пытался передать в своей работе, — произошла катастрофа, мы утратили часть Аральского моря, но, что самое важное, сейчас происходит его восстановление. И это самое главное в клипе — дети, которые сейчас там живут, мы с ними вместе мечтаем, что море вскоре вернется, вернется вода, а с ней и жизнь", — прокомментировал клип режиссер Обри Пауэлл.


----------



## Drongo

*Пара Нормальных - Мы побежим по улицам Москвы*



Спойлер: Мы побежим по улицам Москвы



_мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
я догоню тебя и дам пиджак,
похолодало как-то без любви,
а ты почти простужена и так.
мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
по переулкам Питера пойдём
и тили тили теста я и ты
другие вместе, ну а мы вдвоём

ты уходишь,ты гонишь,
я не переживу
старые диски, место прописки
буду скучать
ты съезжаешь, ты знаешь
я без тебя не смогу,
снимать квартиру 50 квадратов в центре,
вобщем выручай

мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
я догоню тебя и дам понять,
что выбросить меня из головы
не так-то просто, будешь вспоминать

мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
и даже если я не догоню
пускай узнают граждани страны,
о том как сильно я тебя люблю

ты уходишь, ты гонишь
я не переживу
база орешков, тётя консъержка
будут скучать
ты съезжаешь, ты знаешь
я без тебя не смогу
встречать и проважать рассветы
и закаты, вобщем выручай

мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
я догоню и дам последний шанс
верни мне ровным счётом пол любви, давай не будем нарушать баланс
мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
пойдём по скверам Питера гулять
и на причалах сказочной Невы
как прежде вместе рядышком опять

лалала...

мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
я догоню тебя и дам пиджак,
похолодало как-то без любви,
а ты почти простужена и так.
мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
пойдём по скверам Питера гулять
и на причалах сказочной Невы
как прежде вместе рядышком опять_








P.S. Правда смущает что они побегут по улицам Москвы, а стоять будут на причалах сказочной Невы. Закономерный вопрос: то ли марафонский забег Москва - Питер, то ли канал прорыли, как и то море с Белоруссии, грунт которого высыпали около Ростова что там образовались горы. )


----------



## shestale

Саня, это просто набор слов в рифму)))


----------



## Drongo

Да понятно, рифмоплётчики, хоть сама песня заводная такая, прикольная, исполнители позитивные без гламура, но вот такой косяк - побежим по улицам Москвы, а догонит её через пару кварталов у Невы. Такое ощущение что их "Географ глобус пропил" и сам сценарий сего фильма писался на основе реальных событий. )) Ну что не могли другую рифму подобрать что ли. ) Вот сходу, без напряга, уже логика есть. )

_...
мы побежим по улицам Москвы,
пойдём по скверам, площадям гулять
и на причалах сказочной любви
как прежде вместе рядышком опять..._


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> У меня на будильнике стоит.


вообще не ложится даже


----------



## akok

Народ, выкладывать музыку в виде вложений не нужно, ищите на www.youtube.com и крепите ссылку, там правообладатели получают отчисления, а у нас пиратство получается.
Посты, проредил.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

akok,
А кроме тытрубки есть какие-нибудь сервисы чисто музыкальные, без видео, на которые ссылку можно дать?
А то я сомневаюсь, что на мою есть официальное видео.
На свою нашел. Но вопрос еще в силе.
*David Ari Leon - Les Monstres (Contre Jour Original Soundtrack)*




Просыпаться под нее исключительно приятно 
А вот вам еще одна Вещь. Саундтрек к фильму 1+1(The Intouchables)
*Ludovico Einaudi - Una Mattina*




Ну и конечно же Fly от туда же.
*Ludovico Einaudi - Fly (Intouchables Soundtrack)*




Не менее гениальная Вещь.
*Ludovico Einaudi - Divenire*


----------



## akok

ScriptMakeR, добавил сюда информацию.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

akok, 


> Какие *видеосервисы* поддерживает форум


А если не видео, а только звук?


----------



## Охотник

ScriptMakeR, есть такой вв-код для муз-проигрывателя.


----------



## machito

akok написал(а):


> Народ, выкладывать музыку в виде вложений не нужно, ищите на www.youtube.com и крепите ссылку, там правообладатели получают отчисления, а у нас пиратство получается.


Вообще тогда ничего не выкладывать, дышать спокойнее будет имхо.


----------



## akok

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А если не видео, а только звук?


Только видео.


----------



## Dark_knight12

В основном русский рок, всех больше люблю Catharsis, Эпидемию и Lumen. Обожаю фортепиано, сам немножко играю, но совсем немножко)


----------



## akok




----------



## Drongo

Пинк Флойд неоднозначный какой-то для меня, у него всегда какие-то клипы, смотришь и стараешься что-то понять. Вот сейчас, увидел кадр учителя с учениками и подумал что кадры взяты из фильма о первой мировой "_На западном фронте без перемен_", но нет, похожий сюжет просто. Потом опять тема первой мировой вспомнилась "_Долгая помолвка_" - последний интересный, рекомендую, с относительным хеппи эндом конечно, но нормальной концовкой. А первый дня два не оставлял в покое, тупая война, тупые смерти ни за что, собственно в фильме так и показано.

А я опять вернусь к лирике. )

*Ирина Билык - Я никогда не устану ждать*






_Нам подарили случай 
Синие небеса,
Наш диалог беззвучен, 
Только горят глаза,
То что в душе ненастье
Как обьяснить часам... 
Я за минуты счастья 
Кажется жизнь отдам...

О любви не успела тебе сказать, 
Пусть за тобою закрылись двери, 
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить...
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить...

Мимо судьбы вслепую 
Можешь пройти и ты...
Дождь на стекле рисует 
Розовые мечты.
Просто сказать о главном,
Зная что где-то там 
Небо движеньем плавным 
Встречу подарит нам...

О любви не успела тебе сказать, 
Пусть за тобою закрылись двери, 
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить...
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить...

О любви я не успела тебе сказать, 
Пусть за тобою закрылись двери, 
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить...
Я никогда не устану ждать, 
Ты никогда не устанешь верить..._


----------



## Chinaski

akok, человечество еще не придумало ничего лучше Pink Floyd)


----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Chinaski

Drongo, без обид, но первая мировая здесь не при чем. Просто парень мыслит нестандартно, и его напрягает это школьная система, не может ее переносить. Он понимает что в школе их словно прогоняют через конвейер, а когда они оттуда выходят, то теряют индивидуальность (одинаковые маски на лицах), и потом как бы начинается бунт, срываются "оковы" рушится "стена", отсюда и название фильма (это отрывок из фильма) The WALL


----------



## Phoenix

Есть песни, которые хочется слушать.


Спойлер










Найдите отличия


Спойлер










или сходство..


Спойлер: Adays Tisai Adays - Anand










 работать под это не получится..


----------



## shestale

Chinaski написал(а):


> и потом как бы начинается бунт, срываются "оковы" рушится "стена"


 Chinaski, а я раньше считал, что разрушение стены это как символ разрушения иллюзий, а не разрушение индивидуальности. Теперь все встало на свои места. Спасибо.


----------



## Chinaski

shestale, я высказал свое мнение, во всяком случае мне так видится)


----------



## Dark_knight12




----------



## Drongo

Chinaski написал(а):


> Drongo, без обид, но первая мировая здесь не при чем.


Да причём тут обиды. Вы фильм на "западном фронте без перемен" смотрели? Там сцена учителя с учениками почти точь-в-точь совпадает с пинкфлойдовской. )


----------



## Dragokas

Вау. Какие великолепные постановки у нее !
Dark_knight12, спасибо.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Dark_knight12, 
Присоединяюсь к Dragokas. Оч. приятно слушается. Да и сама она няшечка


----------



## Dark_knight12

Вот еще любимые, но по сути все современные саундтреки к играм и фильмам без ее участия не обходятся)


----------



## akok




----------



## Phoenix

Красавчик !


----------



## ScriptMakeR

akok, 
К счастью, это не променя


----------



## Phoenix

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> К счастью, это не променя


Вам песня то нравится ? То что не про вас , мы догадываемся..


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вам песня то нравится ?


Да. И это подтверждается наличием моего ника под сообщением. Там, где пишется, кому оно нравится


----------



## shestale

Да, ладно, еще на лыжах не накатались а вам уже лето грезится


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ну, это кому как. У меня зима уже в печенках сидит. Все грезим с женой переездом в более теплые края.


----------



## shestale

Спойлер: офф



У нас в этом году "теплые края", пару дней назад было +2, а вчера днем -25 ...переезжайте к нам, все теплее чем у вас


----------



## Michalina Raubich

Хорошая музыка





Маё пакаленне у цемры расло,
Цяпер яму цемра - таксама святло.
Маё пакаленне расло на мяжы
З заслонай жалезнай у самай душы.

Маё пакаленне хаваецца ў цень,
У свет летуценняў, ва ўчорашні дзень.
Маё пакаленне гуляе і п´е,
Стаіць на каленях, не любіць сябе.

Набыць бы даляры, прадаць бы рублі,
А потым падалей ад гэтай зямлі.
"Мы вольные птицы, пора, брат, пора!"
На стомленых крылах у вырай ці ў рай.

Маё пакаленне сядзіць пры стале,
Сядзіць у турме і сядзіць на ігле,
Сядзіць на пасадзе і любіць стагнаць,
І трэба падняцца, і цяжка стаяць.

Мы, беларусы, з братняю Руссю
Шукалі да шчасця дарог.
У бітвах за волю, у бітвах за долю
Нас гэты шлях перамог.
Нас аб´яднала, ні многа ні мала,
Удзел у дурной барацьбе.
Коласу слава, слава Купалу!
Але дзе месца тут для цябе?

Згрызоты сумлення, пакуты душы.
Маё пакаленне, маё "настальжы".
Твае сутарэнні, твае гаражы,
Спісаныя сцены, жыццё на мяжы.

Нібыта нядаўна, нібыта даўно
Састылая кава, дапіта віно.
Маё пакаленне махае крылом,
"Кровавую пищу клюёт под окном".


----------



## Phoenix

Иногда хочется просто слушать..


----------



## machito




----------



## shestale

Грустная и красивая песня.


----------



## Phoenix

Пророческая песня, однако.


----------



## shestale

Спойлер: офф



machito, эх душу разбередил...на днях исполнилось 9 дней как товарищ из моего детства умер в Вьетнаме спасая других в возрасте 49 лет, осталось трое пацанов без отца теперь, а сегодня должны его прах после кремации привести...


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> Грустная и красивая песня.


Как говорят, основанная на реальных событиях)


----------



## Phoenix

На злобу дня..


----------



## Severnyj

Сейчас я Вас буду печалить, глючить и пугать:

http://ermen.antimusic.ru/audio/albom-tsinga
https://kurilev.kroogi.com/ru/download/3133198-Minnye-polya-svobody--Storona-A.html


----------



## Chinaski

Severnyj, у Ермена вышел новый альбом, надо оценить) 


Severnyj написал(а):


> Сейчас я Вас буду печалить


вы меня обрадовали)


----------



## Chinaski

Severnyj, послушал я новый альбом Адаптации, и мнение мое не изменилось, ничего лучше чем "Джут" у них нету и ни когда уже не будет. Это был звездный час группы, особенно трек "Грязь" хорош.


----------



## Severnyj

А я позавчера на концерт сходил и очень доволен)


----------



## Chinaski

в апреле они даже в смоленск заедут, невиданное везенье.


----------



## Chinaski

в воскресный вечер, наткнулся на такую редкую запись, надеюсь хоть кому то понравится))


----------



## Phoenix

Сочные рок баллады от немцев *Lacrimosa* — группа из Швейцарии.


----------



## akok




----------



## Phoenix

Проникновенное исполнение..


----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## machito




----------



## Drink




----------



## лис.хвост




----------



## Кирилл

Пудель)))

Кстати,помню у скорпион одна песня была,ну очень красиво звучало,но как глянул дискографию так желание искать отпало.
А песня здорово звучала,жаль не помню слов и название.


----------



## лис.хвост

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> жаль не помню слов и название.


И не уверен, что это скорпионс были))))


----------



## Кирилл

Они,точно помню.
Тогда еще аудиокассеты были)
Мотив крутится в голове,мож слова всплывут так найду покажу.


----------



## machito

у скарпов только эта нравилась


----------



## Кирилл

Эта тоже ном)
Напоминает старые добрые...


----------



## лис.хвост




----------



## лис.хвост




----------



## shestale




----------



## Drink




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Phoenix

Candellmans, тяжеловато..




 



//вот.. типа русская. пришли на русь какие то типы, а у них спрашивают, мол - откель ты ? а они подумали, что они кельты.//


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: *****


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: w.a.s.p. sleeping (cover)


----------



## лис.хвост




----------



## Severnyj

В воскресенье было круто)


----------



## akok




----------



## Phoenix

Красава..


----------



## лис.хвост




----------



## Phoenix

Всем борцам за истинную свободу посвящается !




Пусть будет стыдно всем, кому покой не по карману..


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, нет войне


----------



## Drink




----------



## Hulk541

И не просто нет войне, а можем ведь и в ответку прислать


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

Как вам e-type ?!


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: SLAYER - Sceleton of society (DRUM CAVER)


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: W.A.S.P - Sleeping in the fire (CAVER VERSION)


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: PYOGENESIS - Its On Me


----------



## machito

Спойлер


----------



## machito

Спойлер


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: Enge of Sanity - velvet dreams


----------



## machito

Спойлер


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: To Live Its to Die \ memory Cliff Burton


----------



## Drink




----------



## Candellmans

[SPOILER="melodic death metal"



[/SPOILER]


----------



## Chinaski




----------



## Phoenix

Что то новенькое..


----------



## Severnyj




----------



## Phoenix

Блин.. холодно.. бррр.
















Так теплее.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Wu-Tang




----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy


Спойлер


----------



## Theriollaria

Wu-Tang написал(а):


>


А где среди них Вы? Ник намекает как бы...


----------



## Wu-Tang

Theriollaria,


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: Abbisphere \ Ад без тебя


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: Progressive


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Drink




----------



## Candellmans

Armin van Buuren


----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Dragokas

New Age


----------



## Кирилл

Чистейшая вода...сложно представить такое в мегаполисе.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Dragokas




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Dragokas

Phoenix, ничё се размах -))
Клеопатра )


----------



## Phoenix

Dragokas написал(а):


> ничё се размах -))


А слова какие..


Спойлер: слова



Перевод песен Katy Perry: перевод песни Dark Horse, текст песни. Лингво-лаборатория Амальгама.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> А слова какие..


А так всегда. Англоязычные (и вообще другоязычные) песни интереснее именно потому, что обычно в слова не вслушиваешься. А так там те же: муси-пуси сиси-миси...


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> муси-пуси сиси-миси...


и голубуси через раз


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> и голубуси через раз


Да тут целые фигаси...отключите звук и так посмотрите


----------



## Candellmans

Mesopotamia Inc


----------



## dzu

обновим ))


----------



## Кирилл

Задорненько)
Я все гадал что за песня - по радио слышал.
Много есть мелодий,которые однажды слышал мельком и не запомнил кто исполняет...эх!


----------



## dzu

Кир, ..стыдно не знать (в лицо) - Долорес


----------



## Кирилл

Че,я уже старый))
Я ее не то, что в лицо,по имени впервые услышал))


----------



## shestale

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Че,я уже старый))


А я вообще тогда...., т.к. знаю только Долорес Ибаррури


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## dzu




----------



## Кирилл

Старушка может еще


----------



## dzu

34 года ..девочке


----------



## Кирилл

Милен Фармер стрип исполняла в клипе и более серьезных годах))
Выглядит не хуже.


----------



## dzu

Кирюх , ты ..сравнил пони(фармер) с Ли


----------



## Кирилл

Воот оно!


----------



## akok

в копилку


----------



## Кирилл

Да,качнул)
Голос какой бархатистый.
Первый раз слышу.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Drink




----------



## Кирилл

Колокола в живую звенят так,как ни одно видео не передаст)


----------



## HotBeer

на работе практически only nashe.ru
дома от классики до хеви


----------



## dzu

..Радио7 на семи холмах.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Кирилл

Даааа ребяты...сегодня эта музыка звучит иначе,чем в школьные годы!
Сочно,звучно...и красочнее)


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Кирилл

Кто поймет)))


----------



## DllPok

старина Simon && Garfunkel 
«The Sound of Silence»




аккорды →Гитара (без Каподастр) 


Спойлер: текст «The Sound of Silence»



D D D D
Hello darkness, my old friend --------------------------------------------------
D Em
I've come to talk with you again ------------------------------------------------
Em C G
Because a vision softly creeping --------------------------------------------- 
G C G
Left its seeds while I was sleeping --------------------------------------------
C G
And the vision that was planted in my brain ----------------------------------
G Em G
Still remains ---------------------------------------------------------------------
D Em 
Within the sound of silence -----------------------------------------------------

In restless dreams I walked alone --------------------------------------------
Narrow streets of cobblestone ------------------------------------------------
'Neath the halo of a street lamp ----------------------------------------------
I turned my collar to the cold and damp --------------------------------------
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light ----------------
That split the night ---------------------------------------------------------------
And touched the sound of silence ----------------------------------------------

And in the naked light I saw -----------------------------------------------------
Ten thousand people maybe more ------------------------------------------- 
People talking without speaking -----------------------------------------------
People hearing without listening ------------------------------------------------
People writing songs that voices never shared ------------------------------
No one dared --------------------------------------------------------------- 
Disturb the sound of silence ---------------------------------------------------

"Fools," said I, "you do not know ----------------------------------------------
Silence like a cancer grows -----------------------------------------------------
Hear my words that I might teach you ----------------------------------------
Take my arms that I might reach you" ----------------------------------------
But my words like silent raindrops fell ---------------------------------------
And echoed. In the wells of silence ------------------------------------------

And the people bowed and prayed ------------------------------------------------- 
To the neon god they made ----------------------------------------------------------- 
And the sign flashed out its warning ----------------------------------------------------
In the words that it was forming ------------------------------------------------------ 
And the sign said "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls --------------------------------------------------------------------------
And whispered in the sound of silence" ---


----------



## dzu




----------



## shestale

- Запорожье




 - Харьков




 - Одесса




 - Москва




 - Днепропетровск


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## shestale

- Липецк




 - Киев




 - Луганск




 - Кишинёв




 - Благовещенск


----------



## Drink




----------



## shestale

- Кишинёв




 - Благовещенск




 - Евпатория




 - Алушта




 - Снежное
+
Донецк, Луганск, Николаев, Мариуполь. Песенный флешмоб объединяет разъединённых - Мариуполь
Жители Николаева устроили флешмоб - Николаев
+
Песенный флешмоб рушит границы. Вокзал Рима! "Катюша" - Рим
+
Цепную реакцию уже не остановить...
+
Назло изолгавшейся прессе
протестный рождается шквал!!!
Запели «Смуглянку» в Одессе –
её подхватил весь вокзал.

И в Харькове, и в Запорожье –
то «Клён» запоют, то «Весну»…
Есть то, что всего нам дороже:
мы помним большую страну!

Да! Ту дорогую, святую,
что мир от фашизма спасла.
И пусть русофобы лютуют,
а песня надежду зажгла! …

Давайте, родные, давайте!!!
Споём на Днепре! На Неве!
И «хлопцi, коней розпрягайте!» -
в ответ зазвенело в Москве!

На Киевском старом вокзале,
под русский лихой перепляс -
в столице «Марусю» играли,
души исполняя приказ. …

Как будто опять партизаны
вдруг вышли из тёмных лесов…
Не верим мы в эти Майданы,
а верим в добро и любовь!

Ну что, СБУ?!! Эту песню
нельзя ни поймать, ни убить.
То вера святая воскресла!
Маэстро сказал: «Будем жить!!!»

Ведь мы – от рожденья артисты,
а песня – народный дебют:
славянские «сепаратисты»,
поют «колорады», поют!!!

Поют и поют, хоть ты тресни!..
А кто запретит? – да никто!
Тут всё – и прозрачно, и честно:
вот – люди, вот – песня. И что?!

ВСЕМ слышно?!! Мы рядом. Мы вместе.
МЫ – дети великих отцов.
И наша бессмертная песня -
примета борцов и творцов.

Лариса Ратич


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok

Гимн завтрашнего дня


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер













Спойлер


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: 14+










Рунический русский рок


----------



## Candellmans

Armin van Buuren


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## NickM

Alan Walker - Faded


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix, голос у бабенки и манер петь...оригинальные,конечно!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

Мужской вариант (любопытно - девушки в брюках, парни в юбках )


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Кирилл

Не сказать,что прямо слушаю...но клипец близок к реальной жизни


----------



## Candellmans

1 час суровой музыки


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## DeepDish

The 7G Sessions No. 10 Вот этот сетик просто бомба!


----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: p


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ага,обновил....


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## ScriptMakeR




----------



## lupus

Я музыку эмбиент обожаю, на ютубе канал есть, так и называется. Часто фоном кидаю, на работе просто шикарно.


----------



## Pomochnik

Мумий Троль - Владивосток 2000, старая, но удалая.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans

канеФна результов такого плана,в такой же теме - не ожтдал.


----------



## Phoenix

Candellmans написал(а):


> канеФна результов такого плана,в такой же теме - не ожтдал.


Лайкни её


----------



## Candellmans

Phoenix написал(а):


> Лайкни её


Гы-гы ))


----------



## machito

Phoenix написал(а):


> Лайкни её


походу это всё что она умеет в жизни


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> походу это всё что она умеет в жизни


.. Этого мало ? Или думаешь она не умеет стирать и печь пирожки ? 




 



 Сам вивальди так не умел 
*Флажоле́т* (старофр. *flageolet* — маленькая флейта) — приём игры на струнных смычковых и щипковых инструментах, заключающийся в извлечении звука-обертона. Также *флажолетом* называется сам извлекаемый звук-обертон.


----------



## machito

Phoenix, да мне вааще по барабану  предпочитаю


Спойлер: пситранс


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> пситранс


Тогда послушай вот это


----------



## machito

Phoenix написал(а):


> Тогда послушай вот это


это не ко мне, с сознанием все в порядке, возраст не тот чтоб сойти с ума... так же astrix talamasca, тоже темы ништяк


----------



## Phoenix

machito написал(а):


> возраст не тот чтоб сойти с ума...


Уму все возрасты покорны


----------



## machito

Phoenix, меня уже ничто и никто не изменит


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Sia


----------



## Domovoi

Из наших нравится Би-2, Агата Кристи. Из зарубежного Linkin Park.


----------



## Candellmans

Carpathian full moon


----------



## Domovoi




----------



## dimon753




----------



## Candellmans

Смысловые Галлюцинации


----------



## Сергій




----------



## Candellmans

Accept


----------



## Сергій




----------



## Кирилл




----------



## gremlin




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Dark_knight12




----------



## Candellmans

---- Автоматическое слияние сообщений ----

https://youtu.be/LIPc1cfS-oQ


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Hypocrisy ( 18+)*
*



*


----------



## Candellmans

Тяжёлый день


----------



## Candellmans

Manowar


----------



## Candellmans

Manowar


----------



## Candellmans

*Elegeion*


----------



## Candellmans

*My Dying Bride*
*



*


----------



## Luys

Классика в современной обработке


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

А-а-а-а-а....


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Amon Amart \


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

T9 простите друзья...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## vitviir

шансон и только..

Сергей Наговицын





АРКАДИЙ СЕВЕРНЫЙ





Цаплин Виталий - Одинокий волк





sonar72 Сыпал снег буланому под ноги
Сыпал снег буланому под ноги |Музыка группы/музыканта Sonar72 на RealMusic

Катя ОГОНЁК





Часовой (Кто не был в тюрьме, судить не может...)

шансон и только..


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Русская рулетка \ Акцепт \


----------



## Candellmans

Special for Theriollaria


----------



## Candellmans

Amon Amarth


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## vitviir

Иван Кучин - Хрустальная Ваза (1998)


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

W.A.S.P. \ Sleeping


----------



## Candellmans

Ария \ Химера


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Armin van Buuren \ Gaia




[automerge]1520278309[/automerge]
Чёрный Кофе 




[automerge]1520280608[/automerge]
Cemetary




[automerge]1520282925[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1521127154[/automerge]


----------



## Konstant213




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1521242814[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Abissphere


----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy \ Румынская версия \


----------



## Candellmans

Nightingal
Am I Evil?
Metallica




[automerge]1521383985[/automerge]
Ария




[automerge]1521384497[/automerge]


----------



## akok

Heilung — Вікіпедія


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Konstant213




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Кирилл написал(а):


> Чистейшая вода...сложно представить такое в мегаполисе.


Да,в городе сложно представить...
[automerge]1522388247[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

Marilyn Menson


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

48 секунда - специально для нашего админа


----------



## Sandor

Серьезные музыканты тоже умеют шутить


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1525352800[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1525359139[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Phoenix написал(а):


> Что то новенькое..


Мальчуган не знал чем будет расплачиватся....


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1525581335[/automerge]


akok написал(а):


>


quinn эта канефно сильно


----------



## Candellmans

*Radiohead \ Street Spirit 



*


----------



## Candellmans

*David Guetta and Sia*
*Flames*
*



*


----------



## Candellmans

Marun & Boosin


----------



## Candellmans

*В чудесные,девяностые*




[automerge]1527763156[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

Ац\Дц


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Индейцы))


----------



## Candellmans

akok написал(а):


> Heilung — Вікіпедія


Шаманистые шаманы?Сурово.


----------



## akok




----------



## Candellmans

Ron van Den Beuken


----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem

Для души


----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem

Ещё для души...


----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem




----------



## Dragokas

Товарищи, давайте больше придерживаться тематики.
Перенёс часть постов в тему: https://safezone.cc/threads/obsuzhdenie-muzyki.32024/


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem

Клипа не нашёл, но вещь , как мне кажется, очень актуальна сейчас, хоть и написана 15 лет назад. Название песни " Кто ". Патриот (2003) - Облачный Край - Скачать альбом бесплатно и слушать онлайн в mp3


----------



## akok




----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem

Чёрт... В дополнении к моему предыдущему посту. Я имел ввиду конкретно весчь " Кто " из альбома группы.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem




----------



## Candellmans

*Cradle of Filth*


----------



## Grinii

Красивая музычка


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1539002776[/automerge]
шлуать до конца...


----------



## Candellmans

Doom 100%


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## flotsem_and_jetsem

А как вам это?!...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## scum01001




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Maruv & Boosin


----------



## Candellmans

In Flames


----------



## Candellmans

_Saturnus_


----------



## akok

от @Candellmans


----------



## Candellmans

Pyogenesis


----------



## akok

от @Candellmans




#715


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1545242565[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

[automerge]1545388018[/automerge]


----------



## Candellmans

In Flames


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## dzu




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven

Филип Киркоров бенд.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Держи ещё, в том же духе...




Ну, и немного иное, но то же душевно...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Пас принял...


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Пас принял...


----------



## Unforgiven

Дружище, а ты окуда, вообще. Я из Краснодара. Наши " быки " недавно " Байер " уделали.


----------



## Unforgiven

Пару вещей, тексты которых вновь, к сожалению, становятся ныне актуальными...




и вот
Облачный Край - Кто


----------



## Unforgiven

И перевод


Спойлер: Перевод



Не хочу читать между строк,
Я знаю, что есть хорошо, я знаю, что есть добро,
Я знаю, что позволяет мне ощущать себя хорошо,
Я не хочу бесконечной борьбы.

И я знаю, что есть правда,
Я знаю, что такое справедливость.
И я знаю – что есть обман,
Я знаю, что такое зло.

Я не останусь в долгу,
Отдаю столько, сколько получаю .

Я знаю время, когда преклонить голову,
Я знаю, что лучшие ответы — невысказанные,
И нет такого приказа, который позволил бы мне увидеть
Иной способ быть самим собой.

И я знаю, что есть правда,
Я знаю, что такое справедливость.
И я знаю – что есть обман,
Я знаю, что такое зло.

Я не останусь в долгу,
Отдаю столько, сколько получаю .

Я знаю, как пересечь улицу,
Я даже знаю — кошелек или жизнь,
Я знаю, что есть правда – я знаю, что есть ложь,
Тебе лучше прислушаться ко мне, прежде чем тебя обманут.

Я знаю, что нет другого такого как я,
Я единственный – я должен быть,
Этот путь – в действительности
Единственный путь для меня.

И я знаю, что есть правда,
И я знаю – что есть обман,

Я не останусь в долгу,
Отдаю столько, сколько получаю .


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## ScriptMakeR




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## ScriptMakeR

Старый добрый Тори Тейлор


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## akok




----------



## akok




----------



## Sandor

Идея и её реализация на высшем уровне!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Спойлер: битлз ком тугеза кавер


----------



## Sandor

Дополню


----------



## Unforgiven

Ну, и я добавлю


----------



## Unforgiven

Не оскудела Россия талантами...


----------



## Unforgiven

Красота...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Наш ответ западу...


Спойлер: Nasha Russia


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Свежайшее


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## HotBeer

Почему айтишники и смежные направления предпочитают рок?
п.с. я лично русский рок времен "колокольчиков" от Башлачева


----------



## Sandor

HotBeer написал(а):


> я лично русский рок


Один мой знакомы программист - тоже


----------



## Unforgiven

HotBeer написал(а):


> русский рок времен "колокольчиков" от Башлачева


Термин, от которого меня коробит. То, что вы называете " русским роком " к року не имеет никакого отношения ( ну. разве только используются всё те же семь нот нотного стана ). Это бардовская, авторская, песня, иногда в сопровождении ВИА.
Настя Полева...




Фёдор Чистяков...




Егор Летов...


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Pyogenesis


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## machito

@Candellmans, на вас держится этот топик


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

*Sonar system*


----------



## machito

эх, были времена... волюме-бас 100%  
------------------------


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Акс

Старый


Mila написал(а):


> Песни Би-2 и Тамара Гвердцители - *Безвоздушная Тревога*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> вновь у судьбы меняются планы
> с неба вернулся брошенный камень
> было одним, стало другим.
> 
> в долгой цепи замыкаются звенья
> каждый звонок, как состав преступленья
> держит меня иерусалим.
> 
> _ровно дыши капитан моей распущенной души
> в этом городе так странно звучит
> безвоздушная тревога
> жить не спеши, не сдавайся, не меняй на гроши
> разгорится и погаснет в ночи
> безвоздушная тревога_
> 
> в этой картине сгущаются краски
> искренне любят, но терпят фиаско
> что-то опять случилось в раю.
> 
> стойку обнял оловянный солдатик
> он окружен, а точней оквадрачен
> время платить и закончить войну.
> 
> _ровно дыши капитан моей распущенной души
> в этом городе так странно звучит
> безвоздушная тревога
> жить не спеши, не сдавайся, не меняй на гроши
> разгорится и погаснет в ночи
> безвоздушная тревога_​
> 
> *А что слушаете вы?*


Старый добрый рок энд ролл


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok




----------



## akok




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Manowar


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Severnyj




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Bolt Thrower


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok




----------



## Sandor




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## NickM




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

https://safezone.cc/threads/chto-slushaem.15499/post-280706


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Tiamat


----------



## Candellmans

Paradise Lost.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven

И вот ещё. Потрясающе, на мой взгляд.


----------



## Theriollaria

School Girl Life


by zeVoid




coub.com


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Bolt Trower


----------



## Unforgiven

Отзовитесь те, кто понял, о чём я...


----------



## Candellmans

U.D.O.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Вон ведь что ))


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


гитара красивая


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Текст хороший, толковый.


----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

Новые песня и клип The Rolling Stones.
Актуально и сильно! Старая гвардия - не подкачала


----------



## Unforgiven

Sandor написал(а):


> Новые песня и клип The Rolling Stones.
> Актуально и сильно! Старая гвардия - не подкачала


Шикарно старые пердуны выдали.
А это от меня, для души.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


>


По правде - не вдохновило. Стандартное, пресное, попсовое произведение, а по тексту так и вовсе ущербное.


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> По правде - не вдохновило. Стандартное, пресное, попсовое произведение, а по тексту так и вовсе ущербное.



так норм?


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> так норм?


Да, отлично. А так если ?!


----------



## Candellmans

Unforgiven написал(а):


> Да, отлично. А так если ?!


Это не обсуждается,это шедеврально...


----------



## Unforgiven

Candellmans написал(а):


> Это не обсуждается,это шедеврально...


А это... 




С наступающим Днём Победы !!!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sandor

Очередное "актуальное" творение ветеранов 
На этот раз, кавер на известную песню Джона Леннона.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Извините,чьи чувства задел - в этот день


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Bolt Trower


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Удо Диршнайдер,немецкий исполнитель.


----------



## Candellmans

Scorpins \\


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven

Слишком много забугорного... слишком. Так можно и свою культуру забыть...
В моей семье, и я в том числе ( хоть я и старый рокер-металлист ) всё же не забывают и своих.
Это прекрасно, кто понимает меня...


----------



## Candellmans

Загнанная собака...


----------



## Candellmans

Не приведи господь такими вещами заниматься,угу


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Дисммемба


----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


> так норм?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Amon Amart







Candellmans написал(а):


> Amon Amart


буковку H (h) угу....


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## VVV1971

Когда сижу в Инете только U96 .
Sorry если это оскорбило кого -либо!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

Кавер на Вивальди


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria 

Кого тут опозорить?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Cradle of Filth


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Bolt Trower \ Anti-Tank


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Парни отабатывают....


----------



## Candellmans

Эно ведь как ..


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

***** - Screenshot


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

@Candellmans,


----------



## Candellmans

Metallica


----------



## monowar

Разбавлю немного ретро музыкой


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ох,разбудили...


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: Warning! Hipocrisy


----------



## Candellmans

Подсмотрел


----------



## Candellmans

Агутин \\\ Аэропорты


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Бармалеи,ага


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

Разработчики VR-игры *Beat Saber* добавили в нее 11 песен группы Linkin Park. Треки доступны для покупки на ПК и PlayStation 4. В Steam стоимость комплекта составляет 430 рублей или 61 рубль, если покупать песни по отдельности. В PlayStation Store стоимость набора составляет 1009 рублей или 143 рубля за отдельный трек.


Список всех добавленных песен:


Bleed it Out
Breaking The Habbit
Faint
Given Up
In the End
New Divide
Numb
One Step Closer
Papercut
Somewhere I Belong
What I've Done

16 августа дебютному альбому Linkin Park под названием Hybrid Theory исполнилось 20 лет. В честь этого группа объявила о переиздании альбома и выпустила неизданный трек She Couldn't. Релиз Hybrid Theory: 20th Anniversary Edition намечен на 9 октября. Помимо известных песен в него войдут 12 неизданных треков, в том числе She Couldn't.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2020/08/20/3399499/930934ae34f6205502c6cb84604ece58.mp4


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## NickM

13-й Регион\Саранск\128-MP3


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Удо Диркшнайдер \\\ группа U.D.O.


----------



## Sergey566

С уклоном на ...............


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


----------



## Candellmans

дада


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Sergey566

Они губят мужиков






 

[TD valign="bottom"]_________________________________________[/TD]




Ну и ещё ))


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Ария ютуб


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Скорая Помощь.Ленинград


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

Для субботы тяжело такое слушать ))


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Candellmans написал(а):


>


врёт!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Amon Amarth


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


Это ж глюк


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566

Гонщицы хороши ))


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

__





Китайцам разрешили выпускать электрокары на платформе Porsche Taycan


Компании Audi и FAW решили расширить производство электрокаров.



tarantas.news


----------



## Candellmans

внук в гости пришол


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

Нее вот моя молодость !!!


----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Severnyj

__
https://soundcloud.com/electropartisan%2Ftfahpgfgi3eu


----------



## Candellmans

Брошу это дело здесь...


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


От оно чё,Михалыч....


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## NickM

Radio-Continental Chelyabinsk


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Carpathian full moon


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Пускай дышут,угу


----------



## Candellmans

Пусть будет!


----------



## Candellmans

Bolt Trower Евгениус ))


----------



## Candellmans

Вот с таким Буферром - не надо


----------



## Candellmans

ОТ ТАК ОТ


----------



## Candellmans

ню это ж атас? Зачем?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ну это же глюк...Зачем все это?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ну и зачем всё это? Смысел?


----------



## Candellmans

Ага


----------



## Candellmans

Тётенька не добррая


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Вот Евгений,не стал уподобляться вымороженным,промолчал


----------



## Candellmans

В итоге получил удар в печень и решение проблем


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Unforgiven




----------



## Sergey566




----------



## Candellmans

Hipocrisy


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Эх,Женя,Женя!
Не стыдно?


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

А я вот чего слушаю !!! (Куратор привет  )


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

_Новейшее \ Arch Enemy
*



*_


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans

Сурово


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Дяденька про перчатки не забыл


----------



## monowar

Можно немного разбавить металл 
Когда-то был хит






Вот ещё  со ....


----------



## monowar

Вот классные композиции (на мой взгляд)
(слушал в классных наушниках)






Гитара и сакс обыгрывают тему











И маэстро рока


----------



## monowar

Не знаю кто написал (вроде как наши участвующие в войне ) ,но песня появилась во времена вьетнамской войны






Летим бомбить Союз


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


Не это же жопа,нахер она нужна такая?


----------



## monowar

Candellmans написал(а):


> нахер она нужна такая?


да ,что-то тут перемудрили


----------



## NickM

На неделе открыл для Себя композиции этих товарищей "Filatov, Karas".


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Sergey566

А я шансон люблю )))


----------



## monowar




----------



## monowar

Для любителей металла


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## NickM

E-Type - Last Man Standing - (1998)


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

My Dying Bride


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Ранние вещи он лайн


----------



## Candellmans

Калининград \ Концерт \ Россия


----------



## Candellmans

Эх, 9-е марта ...


----------



## cTmOneRo

Сегодня открыл доля себя "масло черного тмина", что то новое и не обычное.


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans

Спойлер: The Danger 16+


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Candellmans




----------



## akok

Данная тема исчерпала себя. Закрываю.

Новая тема:


https://safezone.cc/threads/muzyka-kotoraja-nravitsja-2021.38214/


----------

